# Everything Disney Doll Related



## Tinkerboy00

We need a post for those that collect the dolls and plushies. As an adult collector I spend years wanting them but feeling silly for wanting them. I finally just broke down and decided to start collecting them. I have even found some great older ones (from 90s) online.

So lets see your collections, wishlists, etc. Post everything you know or have ever wanted to know about the dolls here. Rumors, new releases, ebay finds, etc.

Here is the start of my collection:





I have a vintage Belle and a vintage Mary Poppins coming this week though.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Some Plushies mixed in with Funko Pop and Vinylmations.






And some Wreck It Ralph dolls/figures


----------



## LostBoy89




----------



## Tinkerboy00

OMG Lostboy

Your collection is amazing. How/where do you store them. I only have a few and Im already running out of room. I just added some more to my collection lately.

Also do you prefer to keep them in the box? Im debating whether to debox some of them or not. I guess I would keep any LE ones in the box just to be safe, some of the basics Im thinking I should debox.

Here is a great picture of the new LE Ariel from DS FB page. Hoping to get her. She is available for presale starting July 29th.


----------



## Axlcat

I agree, LostBoy's collection is amazing.  It makes me aware of just how late to the party I am.   All I have in the limited edition and designer dolls are the 6 villains and 2 princesses (Mulan and Snow White).  I was lucky enough to find out about the villains as they were being sold at the Disney Store Online, but will have to rely on Ebay for the rest. 

Display is a big problem for me too due to limited space.  I've been a collector most of my life so that has something to do with it.  

I didn't buy any doll on the day of its release.  Does the sale for Ariel start at midnight?  And also I understand there will be an even more limited edition of Ursula issued this year as well.  Any news on her release?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Im also late to the doll collecting. I always wanted to but never really did. I decided to go ahead and just started but my collection is growing.

I also collect Vinylmations, Funko Pops (mostly Disney), and Monster High and Pullip dolls


----------



## Axlcat

I love your vinylmation collection, Tinkerboy.  I almost considered collecting them as well, but I already collect the Andrew Bell Android vinyls, and I just don't have the room.   So for now, I'm forcing myself to stick to the LE dolls.

Your earlier question about boxing vs. unboxing is a good one.  I had always heard that keeping them in the box makes them more valuable over time, but it also means you can't see them as well, and displaying them is more difficult.  It's hard to decide what to do.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> I love your vinylmation collection, Tinkerboy.  I almost considered collecting them as well, but I already collect the Andrew Bell Android vinyls, and I just don't have the room.   So for now, I'm forcing myself to stick to the LE dolls.
> 
> Your earlier question about boxing vs. unboxing is a good one.  I had always heard that keeping them in the box makes them more valuable over time, but it also means you can't see them as well, and displaying them is more difficult.  It's hard to decide what to do.



yeah, the boxes take up twice as much room as just the dolls. I bought some older dolls off of ebay but they are not boxed. The ones I have boxed or the basic dolls that are in the store now, so Im thinking of just opening those, although 10-20 years from now they could be worth more.

Im not really looking to be a serious collector who has them to sell and make money off of. They just make me happy to collect and have.

but if I ever decided to get rid of them, it would be nice to get more for them being in the box. Such a tough decision.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

What do you think of the Designer Couples? I don't like them as much as the artwork I saw earlier, but I cant wait to see them in person. Although they are really pricey for what they look like.






Pics from Stitch Kingdom


----------



## Axlcat

Oh no, more to collect?  

Not sure about these, since I still need so many of the designer Princess dolls.   I'm psyching myself out now just to get Ariel next week.  Do you know the price for them and when they will be released?  Hopefully it's staggered if I do decide I can't live without them.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> Oh no, more to collect?
> 
> Not sure about these, since I still need so many of the designer Princess dolls.   I'm psyching myself out now just to get Ariel next week.  Do you know the price for them and when they will be released?  Hopefully it's staggered if I do decide I can't live without them.



I read on another site that they were $130 per couple


----------



## Axlcat

Tomorrow is the big day for pre-ordering Ariel, which I plan to do online.  I have been assuming she would be available at 12:01 AM Pacific time, but then I just saw this response from a Disney Store rep on Facebook to a question about when Ariel would show up on the site:

_Great question, Jen! Our website is updated with new merchandise after 12 AM *CST*. Have a magical day! _

That doesn't make a lot of sense to me since for the West Coast it will still be July 28.   I'm not really finding a definite time for this anywhere, but based on that comment, my time zone is central so I better be ready at midnight.  Of course, maybe I'm expecting a much bigger demand than there will actually be.  I've read what a fiasco the online sale of the Designer Princess dolls was, but then the villain dolls took quite a while to sell out (probably due to a much higher edition size).   As far as these 17" LE dolls, I was surprised to see the Merida and Queen Elinor set still available.   Does anyone have past online experience with these particular dolls to know for sure when they go on sale and how quickly they sell out?


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I forgot about today being the day. Luckily I woke up and was reading FB and one of my friends ordered it. So I rushed online and preordered her.

My friends saw it in the store and said she is so much prettier in person. They ship Oct 1st I think. Seems so far away.


----------



## Axlcat

She came up for order about 10 minutes late.  I wasn't sure what page to be on so I settled on the "Little Mermaid" one, and when the page was updated she wasn't on top, but instead was near the bottom.  And the site was slow due to the heavy traffic.  That was nerve-wracking!     But I have my e-mail confirmation, so I'm happy. 

They seem to be hinting there will be both an Eric and Ursula doll released in the future, probably October 1.  I guess this is a separate Eric in addition to the one being released with the couples.   Not sure I have the money or the space for all the Princes too.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Yeah, Im curious about the new Ursula and Eric doll. I missed that when I ordered but someone else mentioned it on another site Im on.

Ive been eyeing a designer Ursula on Ebay, but Im not completely in love with her because she is so skinny. I hope this new one looks more like her character.

I may pass on the Designer couples just because I cant spend the money right now.


----------



## *sarah*

I have an Ariel collection. Already pre-ordered the newest LE doll. Have the designer Ariel doll, precious moments Ariel's and also some Jim Shore pieces. My prize piece of my collection is a nearly two foot statue thingy that I bought at the animation studio gift shop in Hollywood studios.


----------



## Axlcat

Can you show us a picture?  I'd love to see all the Ariels together.  I wish I was paying attention to the Designer Princess dolls when they were first released.  They are so expensive on the secondary market.


----------



## *sarah*

Axlcat said:


> Can you show us a picture?  I'd love to see all the Ariels together.  I wish I was paying attention to the Designer Princess dolls when they were first released.  They are so expensive on the secondary market.



Sure! I will take a pic tomorrow. I have told DH so many times that if Ariel had not been the 2nd doll in that collection released, I would not have got her. It was insane to see how fast they started to sell out. That is one thing that just disgusts me, how people buy them and then sell them for double or triple the costs. It's the same thing with the Sephora makeup collection that is out right now, the BEAUTIFUL Ariel mirror compacts sold out online so fast and now they are ebay for so much more money. I went to the Sephora in the mall the morning they were released and was fortunate enough to get one though.


----------



## Axlcat

*sarah* said:


> That is one thing that just disgusts me, how people buy them and then sell them for double or triple the costs.



The bane of collectors.  I despise those people too.    Of course, they just argue that they're trying to make a living and the early bird catches the worm.  It just means collectors have to stay as informed as they can about upcoming items, but even then you'll miss some.


----------



## Axlcat

Here is some information about the release of the Designer Fairytale Collection, including photographs of all five couples.  The entire set will be availbable for pre-order on August 12 for delivery in October.  Individual purchase will be staggered at 2-week intervals starting August 20.   The problem for me is that there is no way I can pick and choose - it's all or none when it comes to these dolls.   So I'm sure I'll end up getting them all and I might just end up pre-ordering the whole set to save myself the hassle of getting each separately.

http://blog.disneystore.com/








Speaking of fairytales,  is anyone else here a fan of the the TV show "Once Upon a Time"?   I saw a Rumpelstiltskin picture in someone's signature on another thread, and it made me wonder if there have ever been any hints or rumors that Disney would issue a doll series for the show's characters.  I love the show, so I would love to see what they could come up with.  Better yet, a company like Hot Toys could really make some nice action figures.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

*sarah* said:


> I have an Ariel collection. Already pre-ordered the newest LE doll. Have the designer Ariel doll, precious moments Ariel's and also some Jim Shore pieces. My prize piece of my collection is a nearly two foot statue thingy that I bought at the animation studio gift shop in Hollywood studios.



I NEED to see this statue!! Please post pics.

I also collect Monster High dolls and I cant believe the scalpers. They comb stores and snatch them all up and then relist them on ebay for so much higher. Really ticks me off. I refuse to pay that. I would just rather not have the doll than to pay more than it originally sold for. NO matter how limited it is.

Axlcat - We LOVE OUAT! I would love to see dolls off of that show. Did you see that they are doing a spin off that is all about Alice in Wonderland. Looks a little crazy, because in the preview we saw, she was all tough and stuff. Looks interesting though and we will probably watch it.


----------



## Axlcat

I had not heard about the Alice in Wonderland spinoff, but it sounds like a must-see.   Why does it have to be on Thursday night?   That's my biggest DVR night and I can only tape and watch two shows at a time - darn TIme Warner!    But there's always On Demand.  

If OUAT is popular enough to merit a spinoff then dolls should be on the horizon.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> I had not heard about the Alice in Wonderland spinoff, but it sounds like a must-see.   Why does it have to be on Thursday night?   That's my biggest DVR night and I can only tape and watch two shows at a time - darn TIme Warner!    But there's always On Demand.
> 
> If OUAT is popular enough to merit a spinoff then dolls should be on the horizon.



I totally agree! And make them look more realistic and like the characters. Similar to how the Oz dolls were in the face ups.


----------



## sjv919

Hi! I'm Sarah and I also collect Disney dolls  I have a pretty modest collection, I don't have enough money to buy a ton, but I have of the big 17" ones - Cinderella, Merida, and Rapunzel in her wedding attire (someday I will get my hands on Belle and Rapunzel in her purple dress! I just didn't know about them at the time and don't have $400 to fork over for a doll on eBay  ), I also have the designer Belle, Rapunzel, Jasmine, Mulan, and Snow White. I'd like to have them all some day  then I have a play doll of Pocahontas and Rapunzel with the blonde hair in her wedding dress, and Belle and Pocahontas of the toddler dolls. I also have the new Ariel on preorder because I need her for my collection! I have 0 Ariel so far! Sadness haha

But I just wanted to pop in and say hello to introduce myself


----------



## Axlcat

Hi Sarah!  You have a lot more of the designer dolls than I do, so I am envious of your collection.   I have all  6 of the villain designer dolls, but only a couple of the princesses and 2 of the limited edition series (including the Ariel pre-order).  I'm having to resort to Ebay to acquire the ones I don't have.  It seems there are a wide range of prices there so every now and then you can find someone selling at a fairly good price.


----------



## *sarah*

Took some pics of my Ariels, how do you post them on here??


----------



## Axlcat

You can use a photo sharing site like Photobucket or Flickr.   I pay for an upgrade at Photobucket, but I'm sure they still offer a free account.   And while I upload from my PC, I believe these sites have phone apps.


----------



## *sarah*

Here are my shelves my lovely DH built and painted to put some of my stuff on. I have 2 more large snowglobes that are still in their boxes cause I don't have a place to put them yet.





And here is my statue.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

sjv919 said:


> Hi! I'm Sarah and I also collect Disney dolls  I have a pretty modest collection, I don't have enough money to buy a ton, but I have of the big 17" ones - Cinderella, Merida, and Rapunzel in her wedding attire (someday I will get my hands on Belle and Rapunzel in her purple dress! I just didn't know about them at the time and don't have $400 to fork over for a doll on eBay  ), I also have the designer Belle, Rapunzel, Jasmine, Mulan, and Snow White. I'd like to have them all some day  then I have a play doll of Pocahontas and Rapunzel with the blonde hair in her wedding dress, and Belle and Pocahontas of the toddler dolls. I also have the new Ariel on preorder because I need her for my collection! I have 0 Ariel so far! Sadness haha
> 
> But I just wanted to pop in and say hello to introduce myself



Welcome! Sounds like you have a pretty good collection going so far!

Sarah - your Ariel collection is awesome. I love that Designer doll, now you make me really want her. Ariel is also my favorite character. I even have a small tattoo of her.

And that statue is A-MAZ-ING!! How did you score that?


----------



## *sarah*

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Sarah - your Ariel collection is awesome. I love that Designer doll, now you make me really want her. Ariel is also my favorite character. I even have a small tattoo of her.
> 
> And that statue is A-MAZ-ING!! How did you score that?



Thank you! We actually repainted our bedroom after I got the statue so it would complipent it better LOL. You should post a pic of your tattoo!!!
I guess since all year long, my husband get all the electronics or firearm stuff he wants, when we go to Disney he looks for things he thinks I might like. And they had that statue in a case and he asked if I wanted it and I thought it would be thousands of dollars so I said no. But it ended up being under $250, so I did get it. And I am so glad I did, because I love it so much.


----------



## Axlcat

Beautiful collection, Sarah, and that statue is awesome.   Love the shelves too.


----------



## disneyfan888

Hello everyone! 

I have been on the Dis for a while and failed to notice that there was a collectors board. So glad there is because I am beyond excited for the couples designer dolls and need an outlet to release my excitement besides driving my husband crazy talking about the dolls all day  

I have been a Disney collector since I was a baby, but my ultimate focus is The Little Mermaid. I have a huge Little Mermaid Collection, but since we move around a lot, the majority of my things are stores away. I was so happy to pre-order the LE Ariel doll, cannot wait to have her in my hands!

So is anyone else planning on getting the Fairytale Designer dolls? If so, which ones are must haves? I of course want Ariel & Eric, but I am hoping to get Rapunzel & Flynn too, completely in love with that movie as well. Well, hope we can share our craziness together! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Axlcat

Hi Disneyfan!  I'm a newbie here at DIS.  I really wish I had been around sooner so I would have been aware of these dolls and had the opportunity to purchase them from Disney.  I originally lurked here on the collector board to learn more about Disney Christmas Village pieces and I happened to see a thread about the villain designer dolls and that got me hooked.     

I have other Disney collections - Lion King, POTC, Grolier ornaments, and Main Street Electrical Parade memorabilia - but I just never paid attention to the LE dolls.  Now that I am aware, I'm going to want them all.  I just have to hope my bank account will let me.


----------



## disneyfan888

Hi Axlcat!
I too am very excited to have found this section on the Dis. I can't wait to see peoples collections, always exciting. I really hope pre-ordering the designer dolls goes smoothly. Sadly, I missed getting the Ariel Designer doll when they released them, but I heard pre-ordering them was a hassle. I had no issues pre-ordering the Ariel LE doll so that is good. I hope all goes well this time around for the fairytale designer ones.


----------



## tony609

Looks like we have a lot of Doll collectors in Texas! YAY!!


----------



## tony609

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tony609

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tony609

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tony609

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tony609

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tony609

Thanks for allowing to me share my room/collection with fellow Disney collectors!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tony609

I want the new dolls too, like others..BUT where would I put them!!!

I may have to remove the bed and place some kind of shelving (low) down the middle of the room..visible on both sides....

BUT running out of room hasn't stopped me yet. I have a little room to grow!


----------



## Axlcat

Awesome collection, Tony (fellow Texan)!   You are a certified Disneyholic.  What a great idea to use the shoe holder for your beanies.  And I commend you for being able to find room to display everyone.   Most of my collectibles are in storage now due to lack of space.  Even my few LE dolls that I have managed to collect so far are still in their shipping boxes.  In my spare bedroom I could move out my Jack Sparrow statues and dolls to make way, but that is never gonna happen.  But I'm always looking to see where I can squeeze in some new shelves or a new curio.  If I'm going to buy the fairy tale set, I better come up with something quick.


----------



## tony609

Thanks axlcat! It was a labor of love finding space. Although my shelf have a lot of "memory" things on them too. Pictures, stickers, park maps... Even a star ( unused) from AK since they now have these paper-ish straws. They use to never have them. I have been thinking of de-cluttering my shelfs and down sizing to just the more collectible dolls, but I don't know.

Do you have pics of yr jack sparrow statues. I always liked NBC, I have a beanie plush of Mickey as Jack!


----------



## *sarah*

tony609 said:


> Looks like we have a lot of Doll collectors in Texas! YAY!!



Too bad we are all so spread out in Texas though...otherwise we could do a Dis-meet sometime.
Your collection is amazing. I love the Oliver and Company sketch. It is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## tony609

*sarah* said:


> Too bad we are all so spread out in Texas though...otherwise we could do a Dis-meet sometime.
> Your collection is amazing. I love the Oliver and Company sketch. It is one of my favorite movies.



a Dis-meet would be fun! Oliver and Company has always been one of my favorites. There is not a lot of MERCH out there for it.


----------



## disneyfan888

Lovely collections! I love to see everyone's Disney items 
I can't wait to be able to display all my things like that, but the majority are all stored away.

Sarah, I love that statue! That was my gift from DH 2 years ago for our anniversary. So glad we got it before they stopped making the bigger statues. I also have the previous large Ariel statue they made back in 2002. Does anyone here pin trade? That is another addiction of mine


----------



## *sarah*

tony609 said:


> a Dis-meet would be fun! Oliver and Company has always been one of my favorites. There is not a lot of MERCH out there for it.



No sadly they don't. I'm glad I have the DVD at least though. I live about halfway between Houston and San Antonio, if there is ever a meet.


----------



## *sarah*

disneyfan888 said:


> Lovely collections! I love to see everyone's Disney items
> I can't wait to be able to display all my things like that, but the majority are all stored away.
> 
> Sarah, I love that statue! That was my gift from DH 2 years ago for our anniversary. So glad we got it before they stopped making the bigger statues. I also have the previous large Ariel statue they made back in 2002. Does anyone here pin trade? That is another addiction of mine



Yes I was so happy to get the large statue since all they sell now are the smaller ones. I haven't seen the 2002 statue before. I only trade a little, but I have a large collection of pins. One shadow box is all little mermaid and the other shadow box is a mixture of everything else. The only ones I seem to trade are the ones I get in mystery sets that I don't want. I always have some of those when we go to Disney in the event I see a CM or a board with a pin I want, so then I can trade.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

*sarah* said:


> Thank you! We actually repainted our bedroom after I got the statue so it would complipent it better LOL. You should post a pic of your tattoo!!!
> I guess since all year long, my husband get all the electronics or firearm stuff he wants, when we go to Disney he looks for things he thinks I might like. And they had that statue in a case and he asked if I wanted it and I thought it would be thousands of dollars so I said no. But it ended up being under $250, so I did get it. And I am so glad I did, because I love it so much.



Wow that's such a great find/price. I just started collecting and would love to focus on Ariel since she is my fave. Her and Belle of course.



disneyfan888 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been on the Dis for a while and failed to notice that there was a collectors board. So glad there is because I am beyond excited for the couples designer dolls and need an outlet to release my excitement besides driving my husband crazy talking about the dolls all day
> 
> I have been a Disney collector since I was a baby, but my ultimate focus is The Little Mermaid. I have a huge Little Mermaid Collection, but since we move around a lot, the majority of my things are stores away. I was so happy to pre-order the LE Ariel doll, cannot wait to have her in my hands!
> 
> So is anyone else planning on getting the Fairytale Designer dolls? If so, which ones are must haves? I of course want Ariel & Eric, but I am hoping to get Rapunzel & Flynn too, completely in love with that movie as well. Well, hope we can share our craziness together! Have a great day everyone!



Welcome!! When you can, post a pic of your Ariel collection. At first I didn't love the Designer Couples as much as I thought I would. But the more I see pics the more Im falling in love with them. I think Id probably only get Belle/Beast and Ariel/Eric as they are my favorite couples/characters/movies. I cant really swing spending that much on them, but I found out that they are coming out every two weeks apart, and Belle and Ariel are not being released until October, so now Im thinking of putting money aside to get them. So I'll probably just get those two couples.



tony609 said:


> I want the new dolls too, like others..BUT where would I put them!!!
> 
> I may have to remove the bed and place some kind of shelving (low) down the middle of the room..visible on both sides....
> 
> BUT running out of room hasn't stopped me yet. I have a little room to grow!



Tony your're collection is amazing. I would love to have a room like this. I love that you also have little mementos from the parks as well. Is this room strictly for your collection? Or is it a guest room, kids room?

One day I hope to have a room that is just to hold my collection. Maybe an office with my collection.


----------



## tony609

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Tony your're collection is amazing. I would love to have a room like this. I love that you also have little mementos from the parks as well. Is this room strictly for your collection? Or is it a guest room, kids room?
> 
> One day I hope to have a room that is just to hold my collection. Maybe an office with my collection.



Thanks Tinkerboy00, I love my Disney room, the room has a bed, so it can be used as a guest room. BUT no one has ever used it yet. We have a large house for 2 people. 3 bedrooms and an office. The large guest room gets used a few times a year. But the smaller room (Disney room) hasn't been used yet. 

The office has my "Other stuff" ..My Star Wars Toys (vintage from my child hood), with some of the new Disney Star Wars stuff added. My Olivia Newton-John Collection (LOL), and My I Love Lucy Barbie's and a few other Barbie's in glass cabinets. I have really downsized the Barbie collection. I still have a few more to get rid of/sell.  I want to focus on the Disney dolls etc....


----------



## Axlcat

tony609 said:


> Do you have pics of yr jack sparrow statues. I always liked NBC, I have a beanie plush of Mickey as Jack!



I'll take some pictures and post.  I made it sound like I have a lot, but not really - it's the Detolf cabinets they're in that take up the room.   Based on your description of your "other stuff" it sounds like we have something in common besides the Disney dolls - we're both hopeless collectors.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Went to the DS today to get B&B Vinyls but both by me are sold out already. Guess Ill have to get them online then.

Instead I got Eric, Beast and Snow White's Prince dolls. Didn't want those girls to be lonely anymore. Took advantage of the buy two or more for $10 each promo that seems to always be running.

They were doing presales for the Little Mermaid rerelease and they come with some really beautiful lithographs that he showed us. Kind of worth it for those, they would be nice framed.

I have to rethink my display. I have four wall shelves and they are already full. I might have to get some floor shelves to display more at some point.

I really need a third room to just be all Disney stuff


----------



## tony609

Axlcat said:


> I'll take some pictures and post.  I made it sound like I have a lot, but not really - it's the Detolf cabinets they're in that take up the room.   Based on your description of your "other stuff" it sounds like we have something in common besides the Disney dolls - we're both hopeless collectors.



LOL... I guess I am. I love collecting. It make me easy to buy for though. Anything Disney works!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I am a hopeless collector too. I collect anything relating to Marie Antoinette, Pullips, Vinylmations (only Disney), Monster High stuff. LOL

I swear there is a 10 year old trapped inside me.


----------



## Axlcat

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I really need a third room to just be all Disney stuff



I'm always thinking the same thing.  I catch myself sometimes wondering if I really need to have that sofa in the living room that is taking up valuable wall space.    But when I watch those shows on TLC that focus on people who are extreme collectors, I know I'm not that bad......yet.


----------



## disneyfan888

tony609 said:


> LOL... I guess I am. I love collecting. It make me easy to buy for though. Anything Disney works!



I hear ya! Everyone always knows what to get me, anything Disney all the way! 

If it's Disney it will always bring a huge smile to my face ♥


----------



## tony609

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I am a hopeless collector too. I collect anything relating to Marie Antoinette, Pullips, Vinylmations (only Disney), Monster High stuff. LOL
> 
> I swear there is a 10 year old trapped inside me.



I AM Peter Pan. I will never grow up..at least not totally. I told my mother this when I was little she said that  I flat out said "I am Peter Pan". I guess I was right even as a toddler.  LOL


----------



## *sarah*

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Wow that's such a great find/price. I just started collecting and would love to focus on Ariel since she is my fave. Her and Belle of course.



I obsess over Ariel. But I love Belle and Rapunzel too. On our last drive to Disney me and my son watched Beauty and the Beast and Tangled over and over again.



tony609 said:


> I AM Peter Pan. I will never grow up..at least not totally. I told my mother this when I was little she said that  I flat out said "I am Peter Pan". I guess I was right even as a toddler.  LOL



Growing up is overrated! I hate being a grown up lol. I just want to go to Disney and live forever


----------



## tony609

*sarah* said:


> I obsess over Ariel. But I love Belle and Rapunzel too. On our last drive to Disney me and my son watched Beauty and the Beast and Tangled over and over again.
> 
> Growing up is overrated! I hate being a grown up lol. I just want to go to Disney and live forever



If I could I would live in Animal Kingdom. I love the animals.


----------



## Axlcat

Here are some pictures of my Jack Sparrow dolls and statues.  I have more in storage, but these are my favorites.

This is the latest Sparrow from Hot Toys which I dearly love.  I missed out on their earlier versions, but he's the best so far.






Sideshow Collectibles PF statue






Miscellaneous dolls, including Barbie's Jack
















And here's a portion of my POTC collection.  I hate cramming things into a curio, but it's the only way I can display it.  I have more in storage.


----------



## Axlcat

Sadly, here is my small LE designer doll collection, waiting for me to display properly.  The villain dolls are still in the shipper boxes in back.  I feel guilty everytime I walk by.  And I'm going to acquire many more.  Must act soon.


----------



## tony609

Axlcat said:


> Here are some pictures of my Jack Sparrow dolls and statues.  I have more in storage, but these are my favorites.
> 
> This is the latest Sparrow from Hot Toys which I dearly love.  I missed out on their earlier versions, but he's the best so far.
> 
> Sideshow Collectibles PF statue
> 
> Miscellaneous dolls, including Barbie's Jack
> 
> And here's a portion of my POTC collection.  I hate cramming things into a curio, but it's the only way I can display it.  I have more in storage.



That's awesome. I love it. I have never seen that stuff before.


----------



## tony609

Axlcat said:


> Here are some pictures of my Jack Sparrow dolls and statues.  I have more in storage, but these are my favorites.
> 
> This is the latest Sparrow from Hot Toys which I dearly love.  I missed out on their earlier versions, but he's the best so far.
> 
> Sideshow Collectibles PF statue
> 
> Miscellaneous dolls, including Barbie's Jack
> 
> And here's a portion of my POTC collection.  I hate cramming things into a curio, but it's the only way I can display it.  I have more in storage.



There's a ton of stuff in the cabinet. Trying to see it all...


----------



## Axlcat

tony609 said:


> There's a ton of stuff in the cabinet. Trying to see it all...



That one is fairly open, believe it or not.  There is no breathing room at all in my Nightmare Before Christmas cabinet.


----------



## *sarah*

tony609 said:


> If I could I would live in Animal Kingdom. I love the animals.



I always tell DH that I want to move FL and work at HS to be a part of the 3:00 parade. It's always such catchy music hehe. Honestly to work at Disney, they could put me in any park any where and I'd be happy!



Axlcat said:


> Here are some pictures of my Jack Sparrow dolls and statues.  I have more in storage, but these are my favorites.
> 
> This is the latest Sparrow from Hot Toys which I dearly love.  I missed out on their earlier versions, but he's the best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sideshow Collectibles PF statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miscellaneous dolls, including Barbie's Jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a portion of my POTC collection.  I hate cramming things into a curio, but it's the only way I can display it.  I have more in storage.



WOW!! Great collection! Those first two Jack's are SO lifelike!!


----------



## Axlcat

Thanks, Sarah!   I agree with you about working for Disney.  I might do it for free.   I always thought it would be heaven to be a part of the Main Street Electrical Parade, but then I wonder if people exposed to it day after day get tired of it and take it for granted.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

tony609 said:


> I AM Peter Pan. I will never grow up..at least not totally. I told my mother this when I was little she said that  I flat out said "I am Peter Pan". I guess I was right even as a toddler.  LOL



Yeah I struggled with this up until a year ago. Which is why Im new to collecting. I thought I really shouldn't, but now Im like WTH it makes me happy.

I love those POTC Jack Sparrow statues/dolls they are so lifelike


----------



## disneyfan888

Beautiful Pirates Collection! We have a large Jack Sparrow Figure. DH collects pirate stuff too, but casually. He does not want to get like his wife with the Little Mermaid, lol.


----------



## *sarah*

Axlcat said:


> Thanks, Sarah!   I agree with you about working for Disney.  I might do it for free.   I always thought it would be heaven to be a part of the Main Street Electrical Parade, but then I wonder if people exposed to it day after day get tired of it and take it for granted.



I've wondered the same thing about Wishes every night. I think I would LOVE to hear or see the show every night, but I wonder if you finally just burned out on it...I sure hope not...


----------



## Tinkerboy00

the first time I lived in Orlando I applied at Disney but the only thing they had an opening for was the Christmas store. Im not a huge Christmas/Holiday person and I thought working in there all the time would drive me crazy so I didn't take it.

Now Id love to work for Disney but I cant...I have too many tattoos now.


----------



## Axlcat

Working at the Christmas store would drive me crazy too......because I would want everything.   I really would be working for free since my paycheck would go right back to Disney.   

Speaking of my money going to Disney, I just had to have a couple of the Haunted Mansion items they just added online.   I have no willpower.


----------



## *sarah*

I check the Disney store website every day in hopes of more Ariel merchandise coming out for the movie release


----------



## disneyfan888

OMG Sarah, me too! I am going nuts here, I want to see the new Little Mermaid merch already!! This is killing me, but I satisfied my cravings for today and bought these adorable Little Mermaid Storage cubes. They are too cute! 
I also received my Mother Gothel Designer doll in the mail today, so I am all smiles


----------



## Axlcat

Is anyone thinking they will get the whole Fairytale Collection, and if you are, do you plan to pre-order the entire set, or  buy them one at a time?  The Disney Store has them up now, although there is no "buy" button yet.   I would love to get them all at once and save myself the stress of ordering them individually online (although with an edition size of 6000 I can't see them selling out that quickly).  But at the same time I like the feeling of making a score.  I sure hate to put that large of a charge on a credit card.   Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> Is anyone thinking they will get the whole Fairytale Collection, and if you are, do you plan to pre-order the entire set, or  buy them one at a time?  The Disney Store has them up now, although there is no "buy" button yet.   I would love to get them all at once and save myself the stress of ordering them individually online (although with an edition size of 6000 I can't see them selling out that quickly).  But at the same time I like the feeling of making a score.  I sure hate to put that large of a charge on a credit card.   Decisions, decisions.



I think Im just going to get Ariel/Eric and Belle/Beast and they don't release until October, so I have time to save. Ha ha

I too noticed all of the HM stuff today. Its my favorite ride, and I really at least want the tee.

Im not going to order though, and wait to see whats in the parks when we go in Nov. They did special tees for Epcot recently of all of the pavilions and they said they were LE and online only, so we ordered four of them. A month later we went to the parks and they were everywhere!! I was a little perturbed because now they don't seem so special when we wear them.


----------



## Axlcat

That tee was not there when I placed my order a couple of days ago.  I might have bought it since I already hit the limit for free shipping.  But after hearing about your experience, I think I'll wait until our trip as well.  I especially like the glow in the dark eyes, but it's not a must-have.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> That tee was not there when I placed my order a couple of days ago.  I might have bought it since I already hit the limit for free shipping.  But after hearing about your experience, I think I'll wait until our trip as well.  I especially like the glow in the dark eyes, but it's not a must-have.



with my luck, we wont be able to find them at the park


----------



## Tinkerboy00

So Im going to get up at my normal time tomorrow (6:30 EST) and if I can preorder the whole set of the Fairytale Designer Collection I think Im going to do it.

I really only want Ariel/Eric and Belle/Beast and _*maybe*_ Rapunzel/Flynn

But it seems, from what Ive read, that you almost get a little bit of a discount if you order all of them. I will probably trade off the others.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

And PS - The Designer Mother Gothel is $29.99 right now on DS


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Awesome video on the doll making. I love the detail close ups of the Fairytale Designer Collection.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXdk2R21_Hs#at=237


----------



## Axlcat

At least if the pre-order for the whole set is sold out, you still have the option of buying them individually in the coming weeks. 

I initially planned to try to get the whole set up front, but have decided to go the one at a time route so I can purchase these with cash (Paypal) rather than credit.  No more than 2 a month makes it easier on the bank account.   I know with Paypal I have to pay for them at time of order, but I like knowing they will be paid in full when they ship rather than having a huge charge made to my credit card at that time.  I know I could set the money aside to pay the credit card bill, but knowing me I would spend it on something else.  

I saw some close-up photos of Eric today, and I'm thinking I will pass on the princes for now.  I like him, but I still need so many of the other designer dolls and have such limited display space, that I think I will confine my princes to those in the Fairy Tale Collection.  I definitely want Ursula though.

Good luck to all who plan to pre-order the whole set tomorrow morning.

Edit:  Forgot to thank you for posting that great video, Tinkerboy.  Thanks!


----------



## Axlcat

It looks like these sold out in a minute or less judging by what people are saying on Facebook.


----------



## PrincessIndia

HI ALL! 

I collect disney plushies and want to start collecting dolls too- I will get pics another day 

does anyone else not like the 'new' versions of the animator dolls?


----------



## Axlcat

Hi PrincessIndia!   I'm new to collecting Disney dolls from the animated films, and so far only concentrate on the Designer dolls, so I'm not familiar with the Animator series.   I'm not sure I'd be interested in collecting them, but I sure like their price tags more.  

The more I am reading about the recent pre-order for the Fairytale Collection, the more nervous I am getting about any success getting them individually.  I'm going to have to rely on the online sales since I know I'm not going to want to travel to the store and rely on a raffle system.  I never get picked for stuff like that, and it's not going to change now.  I'm thinking the D23 expo may be the reason so few were available online the other night.  Hopefully, Disney saved most of them for the individual sales, but there sure are a lot of them on Ebay already.

Speaking of Ebay, for those trying to collect the Disney Designer Princess dolls like myself, I want to suggest people turned off by the high prices there check Amazon on occasion.  Last night I found the Jasmine doll for $120.  I realize that is high compared to the initial price, but so many of these dolls are priced $200-$300 on Ebay.  The doll is described as brand new in box, so I was quite happy to find her there.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I went back and forth about whether to order the whole set or not. I even set my alarm to get up at 2:30 AM to buy them. Then changed my mind. When I woke up at 7 AM EST they were sold out.

Oh well, not meant to be.

PS I have a Aurora Animators Collection (out of box but in good condition) that Ive decided I don't want. I just don't think Im going to collect them now, a little too big for me.

If anyone wants her, the first to PM me I will send her to you for free. Id love for her to go to another collector.


----------



## PrincessIndia

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I went back and forth about whether to order the whole set or not. I even set my alarm to get up at 2:30 AM to buy them. Then changed my mind. When I woke up at 7 AM EST they were sold out.
> 
> Oh well, not meant to be.
> 
> PS I have a Aurora Animators Collection (out of box but in good condition) that Ive decided I don't want. I just don't think Im going to collect them now, a little too big for me.
> 
> If anyone wants her, the first to PM me I will send her to you for free. Id love for her to go to another collector.



Is it the original one - if so then I would really really love her


----------



## PrincessIndia

The top one is the original and the bottom, pinker one is the new one


----------



## Tinkerboy00

It is the top one, the original. She is missing her pet though. I bought her off of someone else. I responded to your message, and will send her out to you.


----------



## Axlcat

My Jasmine Princess Designer Doll that I bought on Amazon arrived yesterday and she is perfect!     This is really going to be slow-going trying to fill this collection (3 down and 7 to go),  but if for some reason I have no luck getting the Fairytale dolls, at least I got something.


----------



## asatira

Axlcat said:


> Hi PrincessIndia!   I'm new to collecting Disney dolls from the animated films, and so far only concentrate on the Designer dolls, so I'm not familiar with the Animator series.   I'm not sure I'd be interested in collecting them, but I sure like their price tags more.
> 
> The more I am reading about the recent pre-order for the Fairytale Collection, the more nervous I am getting about any success getting them individually.  I'm going to have to rely on the online sales since I know I'm not going to want to travel to the store and rely on a raffle system.  I never get picked for stuff like that, and it's not going to change now.  I'm thinking the D23 expo may be the reason so few were available online the other night.  Hopefully, Disney saved most of them for the individual sales, but there sure are a lot of them on Ebay already.
> 
> Speaking of Ebay, for those trying to collect the Disney Designer Princess dolls like myself, I want to suggest people turned off by the high prices there check Amazon on occasion.  Last night I found the Jasmine doll for $120.  I realize that is high compared to the initial price, but so many of these dolls are priced $200-$300 on Ebay.  The doll is described as brand new in box, so I was quite happy to find her there.



Where did you here it was a raffle system for the dolls? I'm finding gard to believe its not first come first serve
Thanks


----------



## sjv919

asatira said:


> Where did you here it was a raffle system for the dolls? I'm finding gard to believe its not first come first serve
> Thanks



My Disney Store also told me there will be a raffle. Arrive at 12pm to put your name in and the names will be called soon afterward. I don't know of it's working that way at all the stores, though. I also have to rely on online sales because I'm working at noon on a Tuesday! Lol


----------



## Axlcat

I learned of the raffle method at Disney Pin Forum.  I guess it's possible that some stores will use the traditional first come, first serve.  I'm going to try to get the first set online.   Since the dolls are being sold at the stores first we will learn of what that experience is like.  The raffle system seems more fair to me. 

I was not collecting these when the Designer Princess dolls came out, but from what I have read it was a nightmare.    Hopefully the higher cost of these dolls will make them a little easier to acquire.


----------



## PrincessIndia

The animator doll is still availiable if any one else wanted it- I live on the other side of the world (kindof) lol :0


----------



## Tinkerboy00

asatira said:


> Where did you here it was a raffle system for the dolls? I'm finding gard to believe its not first come first serve
> Thanks


yes, and on the little pamphlet for the dolls it explains the raffle system, even though Im still confused by it.



PrincessIndia said:


> The animator doll is still availiable if any one else wanted it- I live on the other side of the world (kindof) lol :0



Sorry, I just don't want to deal with international shipping. Its such a hassle.

So if anyone in the US is interested I will send you the DAC Aurora doll. She is in good condition just missing her pet. PM if you want her


----------



## Axlcat

So who is going to buy the Snow White Fairytale Collection doll tomorrow?  Or maybe I should say try to buy.   I'm going to take a chance online tomorrow night, and not bother going to the store.  I don't expect a sell-out in minutes like the full pre-order since I think the number for that was very limited, but I do worry about the site crashing which I've heard people say kept them from getting some of the Princess dolls.  

I stayed up late Saturday night for some of the Infinity deals, so I'm starting to get used to this.


----------



## sjv919

So the Snow White doll today - my mom collects them to send to my niece and went down there today for the raffle and was one of 3 people there for the dolls. The rest went on regular sale. It absolutely does not hurt to call your local Disney Store to ask if she's still there!

If anyone is in the Tampa area (just in case I know probably not), 11 of them are still available at the mall in Clearwater as of an hour ago.


----------



## Axlcat

This is encouraging for the online sale tonight.   I read on Facebook that they were still available hours later after they went on sale on the UK Disney site, so maybe the higher price is a deterrent.  Of course, I am not taking any chances and will be refreshing the page at 2:00 CST.


----------



## sjv919

I don't blame you! I want Rapunzel and Belle (birthday and Christmas gifts to myself haha) as well as Jasmine and you can bet my butt will be online refreshing if I don't get them at the store!

I also thought this was pretty cool - my mom got doll number 380 of Snow White today, I've never had a doll that low in number! Numbers don't bother me, but the low ones are neat


----------



## Axlcat

So many people seem to consider Ariel and Rapunzel as their favorites so those sets may be harder to get.   I don't really have a favorite, so I end up wanting them all.  I wish Disney would space them a month apart so it would be easier on the wallet, but I know the 2-week wait is killing some people, so probably best the way it is.


----------



## asatira

I was able to get Snow White today. The store got 18 and I think only  12 people raffled for it. I do see the popularity going up as more people tune in and the fan favorite princesses make their debut


----------



## Axlcat

Congrats to all of you who have this first set in hand.  Maybe I'll be brave and try the store raffle for the next release.

At first I thought we would only be able to pre-order these dolls for an October release, but I'm glad to see they are available immediately.   I must have thought that because the people who pre-ordered the entire set have to wait.  That's going to be hard on them if all of these releases go smoothly, since I'm sure most did the pre-order to avoid the chaos.


----------



## sjv919

I'm hoping it keeps going this smoothly! Belle is the one I can't do without haha I'm hoping this one wont be too popular to easily get my hands on!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

sjv919 said:


> I'm hoping it keeps going this smoothly! Belle is the one I can't do without haha I'm hoping this one wont be too popular to easily get my hands on!



Me too! I might get Rapunzel, but Im definitely getting Belle and Ariel. I know they are pretty popular though so hopefully I can get them. My DS location doesn't seem to have that many doll collectors I don't think. So I hope it goes as smoothly.

Can someone please explain the raffle thing to me. Its so confusing. They only thing is that these are released on Tuesdays in the store, and I couldn't get to the store until closer to 11, so will I miss out on the raffle or getting one? Am I better off just trying online?

I wont be too upset if I miss out on these, because Im stalking Ebay for the Designer Dolls but it would be nice to have these too if I could get them.


----------



## Axlcat

Based on the little I have read about the process, you sign up for the raffle between 11:00 -12:00 A.M., and the drawing is at 1:00 P.M. that same day.  I think this is mandated by Disney.  Someone who actually participated in the raffle can verify if these are the correct times.  I'm going to buy Snow White online, but may try the store for the next set.


----------



## asatira

Axlcat said:


> Based on the little I have read about the process, you sign up for the raffle between 11:00 -12:00 A.M., and the drawing is at 1:00 P.M. that same day.  I think this is mandated by Disney.  Someone who actually participated in the raffle can verify if these are the correct times.  I'm going to buy Snow White online, but may try the store for the next set.



It's 12:00 to 01:00 local time. Drawing is at 1:10, this is stated in their product pamphlet so it's pretty much Disney Law across all retail stores. Good luck to you


----------



## Axlcat

Thanks for the correct times, Asatira.    They make more sense.


----------



## Giniapup

My store had 17 and only 7 people came. I got there at 1145 at 12  everyone was handed a slip you had to put your name on. You must have a photo ID with you and you must write you know exactly how it appears on your ID. At 110 they start to draw names, even tho there were enough dolls for everyone they still pick the slip out of a bag three at a time. When your name was called you had to show your ID and then the three ppl in that group where escorted to a register that was open just to those who were buying they dolls. You again at the register had to show your photo ID it was very organized.


----------



## tony609

I got my Snow White today! One down 4  to go!


----------



## Axlcat

Success!  But the link never came up for me.  I got it from another site.  I think the frustrating thing is not knowing what page to be on.  You start to doubt yourself and start typing in anything.  I used "fairytale designer" initially  and the doll is there now.   I guess it just comes up sooner for some, probably based on servers. 

I have a feeling some of the remaining dolls will be much harder to get, so I will definitely try the raffle next time.  At least I will be giving myself two chances instead of one.

I think I can already see that I will have no chance at Ursula.


----------



## sjv919

What site did you get her from if not Disney?


----------



## Axlcat

I bought her from the online Disney store.  It's the link to the Disney "add to cart"  page that I got from another site.  Just proves that we don't all get updates to the site at the same time.


----------



## sjv919

Ohhhh, okay I gotcha now! I'm going to keep that in mind in case I need to go online for the ones I want if I can't get them in store! Thank you!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Went to my local DS today, had to return the art of ariel phone cover, didn't realize it was for iphone 5. Picked up some more LM vinyls and dolls.

I talked with the SM and she explained the raffle thing to me better. She said with the Designer Princesses that they didn't see them really pick up in sales to the third one was released.

Im seeing a lot online that more people really want Ariel and Belle which is the only two Im really interested in so Im nervous.

Also, my closest DS is not carrying them, so I would have to drive pretty far to get to the only store in MA that is selling them, and I don't think I would make it in time giving my work schedule on a Tuesday. So I definitely couldn't make it to pick up a ticket for the raffle, or even the drawing since I couldn't be at the store that day until around 1:30-2!! So I have to hope that they don't sell all they have, and I can get a them then. Or I have to wake up at 3AM and hope to get them online.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Has anyone seen the Brass Key dolls of the Disney Princesses? There are a few on ebay. They look really cute and I'm "watching" a few. Can you tell me anything about them?


----------



## tadamom

Which Brass Key dolls are you watching?  My daughter has the Enchanted Tales collection (4 dolls total) in their winter dresses.


----------



## Axlcat

I just received my Snow White Fairytale set.  Beautiful!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

tadamom said:


> Which Brass Key dolls are you watching?  My daughter has the Enchanted Tales collection (4 dolls total) in their winter dresses.



Im looking at the Avon one of Belle in the red/burgundy cloak from the movie. Maybe its part of that collection? I'm also curious about the little De Agstoni dolls from Italy. Those look really cute but are pricey on ebay.



Axlcat said:


> I just received my Snow White Fairytale set.  Beautiful!



That's awesome! Post pics


----------



## Axlcat

Trust me, these dolls are gorgeous in person.  I have seen photos where people have removed Snow's braid, and she does look really pretty with her hair down, but I am too chicken to do that.  These dolls are staying in the box as is.   Although based on photos I have seen of Rapunzel, it does look like she made need some tweaking.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Cute! Don't forget that Rapunzel is out on Tuesday.

I will be out of my class by 1PM so I'll miss the drawing. My plan is to just call the store as I head their way and see if they  have any left. If they have one when I get there, I'll get her. If not, then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Axlcat

I know Rapunzel is probably more popular than Snow White, but a lot of people appear to be turned off by the posing of the dolls in her set.  This makes me think she won't sell out as quick as I initially thought.  I'm still planning to try the raffle on Tuesday anyway.  First time for me to try to get one of these dolls at the store, so at least I'll see what that experience is like.  And if I'm lucky enough to get one, it will be nice not to wait for the UPS truck a week later.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> I know Rapunzel is probably more popular than Snow White, but a lot of people appear to be turned off by the posing of the dolls in her set.  This makes me think she won't sell out as quick as I initially thought.  I'm still planning to try the raffle on Tuesday anyway.  First time for me to try to get one of these dolls at the store, so at least I'll see what that experience is like.  And if I'm lucky enough to get one, it will be nice not to wait for the UPS truck a week later.



I agree. I think Rapunzel will sell faster than Snow. I think Ariel and Belle will sell out quickly.

Although a lot of collectors Ive talked to don't really care for them, and for a non collector they are too expensive.

Im seeing them on ebay for twice and three times as much already but no one is bidding on them which makes me think they are just not as popular as the Designer ones.


----------



## MrRomance

Mrs. Romance and I have every limited edition collectors doll so far.  It's not a cheap collection by any stretch of the imagination.  

Between now and October, there are no less than 7 Limited Edition Dolls being released and no doubt DW will get them all.

The couples dolls are a mixed bag, the doll collecting community are a little split on them.  The ones that seem to have the most interest are Rapunzel and Ariel but anything Ariel always attracts a lot of interest. 

We really need to get our collection insured!


----------



## disneyfan888

In comparison to the previous designer collection, the hype seems to be a bit less. However, Snow White was the least favorite of all the dolls from the start. Yes, people like her, but many were turned off by her hair. I have a pretty big Disney Collection, mostly Little Mermaid which I have been collecting since her release, but I also collect Disney Dolls. I think the Fairytale Collection is great, my personal favorites are Rapunzel & Ariel, which seem to be the most popular ones from what I have heard and read. I too think Rapunzel will sell a lot better and I hope that everyone that truly wants her are able to her as well as the other ones. 

I also think people on ebay are holding off in getting the dolls because they have the hopes of getting one at the regular price as opposed to paying double or sometimes triple the costs. I understand some people might prefer ensuring the doll instead of going through the hassle, but there is still an opportunity to get the doll at a regular price, why overpay? Even so, some of the dolls have sold for $350 as pre-orders. I do not think they are as popular as the original designer collection, but I think the buzz for Rapunzel and Ariel is pretty big. Those are two of my favorite princesses which is why I really want them, Aurora being the third, I hope they release her in the next group of the Fairytale Designer Collection and hopefully a 17 LE will come sooner or later 

Good Luck to everyone in getting their dolls!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

MrRomance said:


> Mrs. Romance and I have every limited edition collectors doll so far.  It's not a cheap collection by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Between now and October, there are no less than 7 Limited Edition Dolls being released and no doubt DW will get them all.
> 
> The couples dolls are a mixed bag, the doll collecting community are a little split on them.  The ones that seem to have the most interest are Rapunzel and Ariel but anything Ariel always attracts a lot of interest.
> 
> We really need to get our collection insured!



I know what you are saying about all the new LE dolls coming out. I want them all, but really cant afford to get them all. I want the LE Ursula for sure. Im not too keen on the Eric one, so Ill pass on him.



disneyfan888 said:


> In comparison to the previous designer collection, the hype seems to be a bit less. However, Snow White was the least favorite of all the dolls from the start. Yes, people like her, but many were turned off by her hair. I have a pretty big Disney Collection, mostly Little Mermaid which I have been collecting since her release, but I also collect Disney Dolls. I think the Fairytale Collection is great, my personal favorites are Rapunzel & Ariel, which seem to be the most popular ones from what I have heard and read. I too think Rapunzel will sell a lot better and I hope that everyone that truly wants her are able to her as well as the other ones.
> 
> I also think people on ebay are holding off in getting the dolls because they have the hopes of getting one at the regular price as opposed to paying double or sometimes triple the costs. I understand some people might prefer ensuring the doll instead of going through the hassle, but there is still an opportunity to get the doll at a regular price, why overpay? Even so, some of the dolls have sold for $350 as pre-orders. I do not think they are as popular as the original designer collection, but I think the buzz for Rapunzel and Ariel is pretty big. Those are two of my favorite princesses which is why I really want them, Aurora being the third, I hope they release her in the next group of the Fairytale Designer Collection and hopefully a 17 LE will come sooner or later
> 
> Good Luck to everyone in getting their dolls!



I agree with what you said about people holding off. Im hoping to get them in store, and if not then I will stalk ebay for a good deal on them probably. Just like Im now doing for the Designer Princess ones, since I just started collecting in Dec I missed them.

I am really only collecting stuff/dolls of Belle, Ariel and Rapunzel. I have some of the DS dolls of other characters, but those three are my main ones. I would love to have every doll of those three. yeah right haha.


----------



## sjv919

My mom snagged Rapunzel as a birthday gift for me today in store! I don't know if it was crowded or what not, but I am SO excited!!

My brother also got to purchase Rapunzel for my niece at the same store, so I'm thinking it wasn't too bad or they both just got lucky.


----------



## disneyfan888

The majority of the people that went to our store got one, but not everyone. I felt so bad for one lady who did not get one, I would feel horrible too. Congrats to those who got her today! If you did not, do not lose hope, you can still snag her online tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## disneyfan888

sjv919 said:


> My mom snagged Rapunzel as a birthday gift for me today in store! I don't know if it was crowded or what not, but I am SO excited!!
> 
> My brother also got to purchase Rapunzel for my niece at the same store, so I'm thinking it wasn't too bad or they both just got lucky.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Axlcat

I bought Rapunzel at the store today, after the raffle took place.  It was my intent to be there at noon and take part, but I convinced myself to wait and buy her online tonight.  On a whim at about 2:00 I decided to call the store closest to me to see if they had any left and was told they still had 9 in stock.  So I drove over there and bought her in person.  First time for me as far as designer dolls go.  I don't know how all the Disney stores work, but mine only has a demo doll on display, all others are kept in the back.  I was allowed to take the cover off to be sure everything was okay.

The dolls are perfect, but it was necessary to take the acrylic cover off to reposition Rapunzel's head.   She was literally facing Flynn, kind of doing an Exorcist thing.    I also wanted the sleeve of the arm holding the lantern to hang down.  Not sure how it's attached to the plastic tab in the case (glue?), but it came off without any harm.  Removing the cover is not easy.  I think I did it for one of the villain dolls - Maleficent - because her cane fell over, and in both cases, then and now, that cover did not want to come off without a struggle.  But everything worked out and I am happy.

I'm sure I'll be up at 2:00 tomorrow morning to check around the net and see how it's going.  But I'm so glad I don't have to go through the stress of waiting for the doll to show up.   The CM at my store says they expect Ariel to be the one that will be hard to get, so I will definitely do the raffle for her and will probably bring a friend along to better my chances.


----------



## tony609

I got my Rapunzel/Flynn set today! So happy. I got Snow White and her Prince last week. 3 more to go! there were about 10 people at the store I went to and everybody got one. I think they had about 10-12 left. So everybody there got one. No one left sad. I was really happy as I was the last one picked. Last time I was second to last.....


----------



## Axlcat

tony609 said:


> I was really happy as I was the last one picked. Last time I was second to last.....



Congrats!  I think this is why I convinced myself not to do the raffle today.  I have poor luck with this kind of stuff.   The stress of waiting to hear my name called as it's getting toward the end would be worse than constantly hitting the refresh button.  Not having your name called and watching others walk out with a doll would be devastating, whereas online you can be disappointed in private if you don't get one.  My experience today taught me that my store must be one of those that is left with a surplus most of the time, but who can say that will always be the case.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

congrats to everyone who got one. I would love to have Rapunzel and Ariel as they are my favorite princesses, but sadly college life has to come first. lol


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I decided not to get her.  and I was sad all day about it.

I really want her, but I just cant spend the money right now. Im saving for a training in the winter, and need to put all money towards that. I thought about charging her on a card, but then having her, belle, ariel, le ariel, and le Ursula all coming up that is a LOT of money.

I just saw that Rapunzel is still available online (as is Snow White). Im reading that they are not selling out as the Princess Designer ones did. So there is hope that I can get Ariel at least. Im not sure I want Belle, because really how many Belles in the yellow dress variations does one need? I wish they would have given her dress some more detail like they did all of the others. Why does Belle always just get a variation of that yellow dress. LOL

It was a good mail day though. I got my Designer Rapunzel and a Brass Key Belle in the mail.

.


----------



## Axlcat

I know what you mean about allocation of funds, Tinkerboy.  It is really tough right now with all of these dolls coming up at once.  Like you I am trying to get the Designer Princesses on Ebay/Amazon, but I have to put them on hold if I want to get the Fairytale Collection, as well as Ursula.  It doesn't help that I recently discovered the Enesco Couture de Force figurines and want all of those as well.  *sigh*

I stayed up last night waiting for Rapunzel to appear online.  I wanted to see how quickly it would appear in case I had decided to buy it then.  It's frustrating that someone on another message board posted at exactly 2:00 CST that the set was available for sale, and yet by 2:10 it still had not appeared for me.  I can understand a couple of minutes lag time, but 10 minutes???  This is not really a problem with this collection so far since they are not selling out right away, but how does anyone have a chance with the LE dolls like Ursula?  I guess the update is made to different pages incrementally instead of simultaneously and you just have to be on the right one.  Or maybe it depends on the browser you use.  I use Firefox, but maybe I'll try IE next time.   If it's just a matter of server capability then I guess you really do need to camp out at the physical store if you want the doll bad enough.


----------



## Axlcat

A little tidbit about the Rapunzel set I saw on Facebook.  Flynn has a satchel and inside is Rapunzel's crown.   I wish I had read that before I opened the case yesterday because I am not opening it again just to check this out.  But for anyone who will be opening their case up, here's something extra to look for.


----------



## sjv919

Axlcat said:


> A little tidbit about the Rapunzel set I saw on Facebook.  Flynn has a satchel and inside is Rapunzel's crown.   I wish I had read that before I opened the case yesterday because I am not opening it again just to check this out.  But for anyone who will be opening their case up, here's something extra to look for.



Whaaaaattt? I wanna see! Lol. 

And I get what you all mean about the price...I've saved to buy Aladdin and Jasmine myself (birthday and Christmas are covered by Rapunzel/Flynn and Belle/Beast haha) but for the amount of money I'd spend, I could go to MNSSHP at Disney instead with my bff (or pay rent but psht that's not important, right? Lol)...I want both but it's one or the other :\ I haven't chosen yet lol I'll probably do MNSSHP, though, since I'll already have two of the collection.


----------



## Axlcat

That's another expense coming up in addition to the dolls - our trip to Disneyland in November.  And then Christmas.   If only money really did grow on trees.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

it's soooo very tempting to order the Rapunzel doll. if only it wasn't so expensive!!! I would love to have her and Ariel. but i couldn't spend that much money on something that is just going to sit there and look pretty...especially being a college student. maybe i can convince my bf to get me one for christmas


----------



## Tinkerboy00

My thought was to try to get the Designer dolls now, Ive been stalking them forever now on ebay/amazon. I managed to get Rapunzel at a great deal from ebay.

But Belle and especially Ariel are just so expensive. Its so crazy to me. Ariel is $500+. Its all supply and demand of course, but I am just not going to pay that.

I was thinking about later next year getting the Fairytale collection from ebay, but now Im thinking that the prices are going to be so high, that better to go in debt now and get them at the retail price.

Im going to call my local DS and see if they still have Rapunzel and then just get her I think. Better to pay $130 now than to pay $300 next year. I just think Rapunzel looks so beautiful in that dress, and I really like the Flynn doll too.

I need to see Belle in person though, even though she is one of my favorite princesses, I might skip her. I am not in love with the Beast doll, and I think Belle looks like any other Belle doll I've seen in that yellow dress.

Like Rapunzel, I think Ariel's dress is beautiful with that embroidery. I just wish they would have done more to make Belle look more special like the others.

I am definitely going to try to get Ariel though. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Axlcat

I think you won't regret getting Rapunzel.  Her dress is so beautiful.   Someone on another site described Flynn as looking like he wants to kill Rapunzel  , but it's just the way they posed him in the box.   If you turn his head slightly to look at the lantern, he looks much friendlier.  This particular set does boost the argument for de-boxing, but I think if you display the box at an angle, it looks okay.  

When I compare the edition sizes of the Designer Princesses, it is crazy how Ariel remains so high on the secondary market, but it shows how popular she is.  I want all these dolls, but I also want them at a reasonable price, so it will be years before I have the entire collection.  I collected the Hard Rock Barbies, and got all but the first one when they were released.  I still do not have #1 because I don't want to pay so much for her.   I just need to get her as a birthday or Christmas present for myself so I can complete the collection.  This is what I will have to do with Ariel someday.


----------



## sjv919

I can't get the front of the plastic box open on Rapunzel and Flynn. I said the same thing about Flynn looking like he wants to kill her! Lol. So I want to turn his head and let down her sleeve (wth is it even doing, btw), but the front part is stuck or something  Sinister Flynn and the Magical Floating Sleeve. They're stuck that way! Lol


----------



## Axlcat

I had trouble with the front of the box too.  When it finally did come loose, it sounded like a crack and my heart stopped, but it was just the piece that was stuck coming loose.  If you just keep working at it gently, it will finally come free.   I do not like to open these boxes at all but I had no choice since Rapunzel's head was rotated all the way around.  Flynn was probably making the hairs on her neck stand up so she was turning around to see what he was up to.  But because just her head turned she looked freakier than Flynn ever could.    When I saw her in the store like that I almost asked if they could get me another one, but there were people waiting in line, plus most of the photos I have seen of her told me her head would need to be adjusted anyway.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> I think you won't regret getting Rapunzel.  Her dress is so beautiful.   Someone on another site described Flynn as looking like he wants to kill Rapunzel  , but it's just the way they posed him in the box.   If you turn his head slightly to look at the lantern, he looks much friendlier.  This particular set does boost the argument for de-boxing, but I think if you display the box at an angle, it looks okay.
> 
> When I compare the edition sizes of the Designer Princesses, it is crazy how Ariel remains so high on the secondary market, but it shows how popular she is.  I want all these dolls, but I also want them at a reasonable price, so it will be years before I have the entire collection.  I collected the Hard Rock Barbies, and got all but the first one when they were released.  I still do not have #1 because I don't want to pay so much for her.   I just need to get her as a birthday or Christmas present for myself so I can complete the collection.  This is what I will have to do with Ariel someday.



Its so crazy! Ive seen the other Designer Princess dolls for $100-$200 but Ariel is always hovering around $300-500. I'm bidding on a Belle today but don't want to spend more than $200 and I shouldn't even be doing that. LOL



sjv919 said:


> I can't get the front of the plastic box open on Rapunzel and Flynn. I said the same thing about Flynn looking like he wants to kill her! Lol. So I want to turn his head and let down her sleeve (wth is it even doing, btw), but the front part is stuck or something  Sinister Flynn and the Magical Floating Sleeve. They're stuck that way! Lol



 you guys are cracking me up. The exorcist Rapunzel with the magical floating sleeve.



Axlcat said:


> I had trouble with the front of the box too.  When it finally did come loose, it sounded like a crack and my heart stopped, but it was just the piece that was stuck coming loose.  If you just keep working at it gently, it will finally come free.   I do not like to open these boxes at all but I had no choice since Rapunzel's head was rotated all the way around.  Flynn was probably making the hairs on her neck stand up so she was turning around to see what he was up to.  But because just her head turned she looked freakier than Flynn ever could.    When I saw her in the store like that I almost asked if they could get me another one, but there were people waiting in line, plus most of the photos I have seen of her told me her head would need to be adjusted anyway.



The DS was sold out, so I broke down and ordered her from the site. I just knew that I would regret not getting them now. Its painful to see how much the Designer Princesses are on ebay, given what they originally retailed for. And I know that will happen with the Fairytale collection, although not as high since they are not selling out right away.

I'll just be paying them off over the next year. LOL

Now how to earn some more money?


----------



## Axlcat

I read that Snow White did sell out online, so I expect Rapunzel to go even quicker.  They may not sell as high on Ebay as the Designer Princess series, but they will always be higher than what I can get them for now.  Hopefully, Disney will wait awhile to release the next series to allow us to recover financially.


----------



## sjv919

I heard from a manager at my DS that the other 5 will be released next year. I don't know how true that is, however!


----------



## Axlcat

As much as I love this Fairytale Collection, I really hope they wait several months to release the rest.   That way I can allocate money for the Designer Princess and 17" LE dolls I need.


----------



## sjv919

I love the 17" dolls so I agree I hope they chill out after this! I'm dying for Rapunzel in the purple dress and Belle. I don't have $300+ for a doll though  sad. But I'm getting Ariel! And have my cinderella, Merida, and Rapunzel in her wedding dress. But alas, I am never satisfied haha


----------



## disneyfan888

sjv919 said:


> I heard from a manager at my DS that the other 5 will be released next year. I don't know how true that is, however!



I heard the same thing. I hope its true too because I will not be able to afford them if they come out this year. I am really looking forward to the LE Frozen dolls if they come out. I am happy that my sister ordered the set of designer dolls and is giving me the Ariel and Rapunzel which were the ones I wanted . So with this set I know Ariel is secure. Crossing my fingers for LE Eric. While I like Ursula's face and glossy look, I am not a fan of the "dress" type design they did for the LE version that will be released. I would have loved to see her in full tentacles like the villains dolls that were released in the early 2000's. I think that version has been the best Ursula version to date.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I think Snow White just sold out the other day, so that was almost two weeks she was on the set.

I checked this AM and Rapunzel is still listed on the site.

I don't think Jasmine will sell out very quickly at all. I'm guessing that Ariel will be the fastest selling and the hardest to get.


----------



## Axlcat

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I'm guessing that Ariel will be the fastest selling and the hardest to get.



I agree.  I will do the raffle at the store for her even though I don't think she will sell out online in minutes.  Best not to take any chances.  Ursula is the one I am really concerned about.  I know I have no chance online, and trying to buy her at the store sounds hopeless too.


----------



## disneyfan888

Axlcat said:


> I agree.  I will do the raffle at the store for her even though I don't think she will sell out online in minutes.  Best not to take any chances.  Ursula is the one I am really concerned about.  I know I have no chance online, and trying to buy her at the store sounds hopeless too.



Don't lose hope! You really never know. While unfortunately there are people out there that only want to buy these dolls to make a profit, I have been hearing and reading mixed reviews for the LE Little Mermaid dolls that will be released on October 1st. Yes they are more likely to sell out quicker since they are a smaller edition size, but you really never know. I collect everything Little Mermaid and I am going to pass on the Ursula doll. I think she looks great overall, but I am not a huge fan of this particular doll. I am going to try to get Eric so that I can place him next to the LE Ariel, I think that will look cute. Even so, I am not crazy about Eric's hair on this doll. His face looks great, but his hair....
Don't give up hope! Good luck!


----------



## Axlcat

Thanks for giving me encouragement.   I am going to try to get Ursula but if I don't succeed, she will just be one more doll on the checklist to get another day.   Counting Ariel coming out next month, I will have a grand total of 2 of the LE dolls, so if unsuccessful, I won't be upset for long.   I did convince myself to let Eric go because I have to draw the line somewhere and it's going to have to be with the princes.   Best of luck to you too!


----------



## keiraliz

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I think Snow White just sold out the other day, so that was almost two weeks she was on the set.
> 
> I checked this AM and Rapunzel is still listed on the site.
> 
> I don't think Jasmine will sell out very quickly at all. I'm guessing that Ariel will be the fastest selling and the hardest to get.



That's what I'm worried about. I have no plans to get any of the couples except for Ariel and Eric, mostly because of the cost. Ariel is my favorite princess and has been since I was a little girl, so naturally the Little Mermaid couple takes priority over the other four. It doesn't help that I recently got into doll collecting and have just discovered the Disney limited edition dolls, haha. I missed out on the 17" Ariel by a couple of days, and I'm really going to have to save up if I want to get the other designer princess Ariel off eBay. I would love to get Ariel and Eric as my first limited edition doll(s). If I'm able to get the dolls, I need to decide if I should wait until the next morning to get them or stay up late (I will have to order online as I don't have a store nearby). Because the Snow White and Rapunzel dolls didn't sell out as fast as I thought they would and the price is kind of high, I'm hoping Ariel won't sell out _that_ fast. But since learning how popular Ariel is, I may just suck it up and stay up late (I live in EST zone) to be safe. I'm usually a night owl, but it's kind of hard when you're a college student with morning classes... *sigh* Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

disneyfan888 said:


> Don't lose hope! You really never know. While unfortunately there are people out there that only want to buy these dolls to make a profit, I have been hearing and reading mixed reviews for the LE Little Mermaid dolls that will be released on October 1st. Yes they are more likely to sell out quicker since they are a smaller edition size, but you really never know. I collect everything Little Mermaid and I am going to pass on the Ursula doll. I think she looks great overall, but I am not a huge fan of this particular doll. I am going to try to get Eric so that I can place him next to the LE Ariel, I think that will look cute. Even so, I am not crazy about Eric's hair on this doll. His face looks great, but his hair....
> Don't give up hope! Good luck!


Im going back and forth about the LE Eric too. I think I really am going to try to get Ursula beause I like this one better than the Designer Villian because she looks closer to her character. I agree about Eric's hair, its really bad.



Axlcat said:


> Thanks for giving me encouragement.   I am going to try to get Ursula but if I don't succeed, she will just be one more doll on the checklist to get another day.   Counting Ariel coming out next month, I will have a grand total of 2 of the LE dolls, so if unsuccessful, I won't be upset for long.   I did convince myself to let Eric go because I have to draw the line somewhere and it's going to have to be with the princes.   Best of luck to you too!


 good luck trying to get the couples! I hope all the collectors who want them are able to.



keiraliz said:


> That's what I'm worried about. I have no plans to get any of the couples except for Ariel and Eric, mostly because of the cost. Ariel is my favorite princess and has been since I was a little girl, so naturally the Little Mermaid couple takes priority over the other four. It doesn't help that I recently got into doll collecting and have just discovered the Disney limited edition dolls, haha. I missed out on the 17" Ariel by a couple of days, and I'm really going to have to save up if I want to get the other designer princess Ariel off eBay. I would love to get Ariel and Eric as my first limited edition doll(s). If I'm able to get the dolls, I need to decide if I should wait until the next morning to get them or stay up late (I will have to order online as I don't have a store nearby). Because the Snow White and Rapunzel dolls didn't sell out as fast as I thought they would and the price is kind of high, I'm hoping Ariel won't sell out _that_ fast. But since learning how popular Ariel is, I may just suck it up and stay up late (I live in EST zone) to be safe. I'm usually a night owl, but it's kind of hard when you're a college student with morning classes... *sigh* Decisions, decisions!



I know Im stalking ebay hoping to catch the Designer Princess Ariel at a good cost. I just saw some of the new LE Ariel that is coming out in Oct on ebay and some were not that much more than the retail for those who maybe missed out on her.

Ive decided to take off the day that Ariel/ERic come out and hit the store for the raffle. If I don't get them, Ill try that night online.

Next one up is Jasmine/Aladdin. Anyone planning on getting them?


----------



## Axlcat

I plan to do the raffle for the 3 remaining Fairytale sets, but the only one I think it's necessary for is Ariel.

I hope the stores use the raffle system for the LE Eric/Ursula dolls.  I know the small release size means very few dolls to each store, which then means the odds of your name being drawn are poor to none.  But I find that more appealing than lining up early outside a store (or mall in my case), only to learn they ran out before your turn.    People can become quite ugly in first come, first served situations - pushing, shoving, fighting - so I'd like to avoid the possibility of that.


----------



## KerryFamily04

I can't believe it took me 2 months to find this. I have 8 of 10 designer princesses (no Snow (one of the web site crashes at 12:02am sales) and 2 people short in line for Pocahontas) I have all the Villains and the first 2 couples. I really love the Lenox Figurines. 

Hoping I can order Belle online were going to be on the DVC Member Cruise when its released. Crossing My Fingers!!!!! dde33dde01


----------



## disneyfan888

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Im going back and forth about the LE Eric too. I think I really am going to try to get Ursula beause I like this one better than the Designer Villian because she looks closer to her character. I agree about Eric's hair, its really bad.
> 
> good luck trying to get the couples! I hope all the collectors who want them are able to.
> 
> 
> 
> I know Im stalking ebay hoping to catch the Designer Princess Ariel at a good cost. I just saw some of the new LE Ariel that is coming out in Oct on ebay and some were not that much more than the retail for those who maybe missed out on her.
> 
> Ive decided to take off the day that Ariel/ERic come out and hit the store for the raffle. If I don't get them, Ill try that night online.
> 
> Next one up is Jasmine/Aladdin. Anyone planning on getting them?



I agree with LE Ursula, she is much better than the designer Ursula. I did not like designer Ursula at all and did not purchase her. I really can't do both Eric and Ursula so I am shooting for Eric, but I admit it would be nice to have the entire set. I have been looking for designer Ariel too, but I refuse to pay those outrageous prices. I understand these dolls do go up in value, but it is so sad that many people purchase these dolls feeding on those odds and depriving the collectors who truly want them. 

I think Jasmine and Aladdin look fantastic, they are my third favorite couple in the series, but I am happy with Ariel & Rapunzel 
If they do another set of couples I am hoping to get Aurora maybe Pocahontas and hopefully Elsa/Anna if they are included. I am on love with Frozen


----------



## Axlcat

KerryFamily04 said:


> I really love the Lenox Figurines.



I'm not even going to look at these.  While searching for the LE and Designer Princess dolls on Ebay I have discovered both the Enesco Couture De Force and the Romero Britto Princess figurines, and I want them all.


----------



## KerryFamily04

Axlcat said:


> I'm not even going to look at these.  While searching for the LE and Designer Princess dolls on Ebay I have discovered both the Enesco Couture De Force and the Romero Britto Princess figurines, and I want them all.



You totally twisted my arm and I HAD to LOOK! I think I Love them both. Dangerous! I need another house.


----------



## jennyerin

So sad...  We just got back from vacation and I forgot about these dolls.  My daughter wanted Rapunzel but they are sold out.  Maybe she will be happy with one of the others.  What time EST are they online?  And it is the day after they go on sale in the store?  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan888

Well Rapunzel is officially sold out. I hope that everyone who wanted her got her.


----------



## sjv919

jennyerin said:


> So sad...  We just got back from vacation and I forgot about these dolls.  My daughter wanted Rapunzel but they are sold out.  Maybe she will be happy with one of the others.  What time EST are they online?  And it is the day after they go on sale in the store?  Thanks!



Every other Tuesday one of the princesses is released to go on sale via raffle system at 1pm (you show up to put your name in between 12 and 1pm drawing is at 1) local time at select Disney Store locations. At approximately 3am EST Wednesday morning they go on sale on Disney Store's website. Snow White stayed up online about 2 weeks and Rapunzel almost one week. They haven't been difficult to get thus far. 

Is anyone going for Aladdin and Jasmine? I sadly decided it was better to do a Halloween party at WDW with my BFF instead. I'm excited! But sad it was one or the other


----------



## Tinkerboy00

KerryFamily04 said:


> I can't believe it took me 2 months to find this. I have 8 of 10 designer princesses (no Snow (one of the web site crashes at 12:02am sales) and 2 people short in line for Pocahontas) I have all the Villains and the first 2 couples. I really love the Lenox Figurines.
> 
> Hoping I can order Belle online were going to be on the DVC Member Cruise when its released. Crossing My Fingers!!!!! dde33dde01


Welcome Kerry. Sounds like you have a great collection. Post pics! Maybe someone can go to the store and get Belle for you while you are away? I hope you can get her.



disneyfan888 said:


> I agree with LE Ursula, she is much better than the designer Ursula. I did not like designer Ursula at all and did not purchase her. I really can't do both Eric and Ursula so I am shooting for Eric, but I admit it would be nice to have the entire set. I have been looking for designer Ariel too, but I refuse to pay those outrageous prices. I understand these dolls do go up in value, but it is so sad that many people purchase these dolls feeding on those odds and depriving the collectors who truly want them.
> 
> I think Jasmine and Aladdin look fantastic, they are my third favorite couple in the series, but I am happy with Ariel & Rapunzel
> If they do another set of couples I am hoping to get Aurora maybe Pocahontas and hopefully Elsa/Anna if they are included. I am on love with Frozen


I'm hoping they continue with the Couples next year/summer. I would love to have Cinderella/Prince Charming and Aurora/Prince Phillip



jennyerin said:


> So sad...  We just got back from vacation and I forgot about these dolls.  My daughter wanted Rapunzel but they are sold out.  Maybe she will be happy with one of the others.  What time EST are they online?  And it is the day after they go on sale in the store?  Thanks!


Ahhh sorry you missed her. Maybe you can find her on ebay for a decent price at some point.



sjv919 said:


> Every other Tuesday one of the princesses is released to go on sale via raffle system at 1pm (you show up to put your name in between 12 and 1pm drawing is at 1) local time at select Disney Store locations. At approximately 3am EST Wednesday morning they go on sale on Disney Store's website. Snow White stayed up online about 2 weeks and Rapunzel almost one week. They haven't been difficult to get thus far.
> 
> Is anyone going for Aladdin and Jasmine? I sadly decided it was better to do a Halloween party at WDW with my BFF instead. I'm excited! But sad it was one or the other


Im skipping Aladdin. Not a huge fan of the movie. But how cool that you are going to MNSSHP. One of my favorite times at the park. I hope you have a blast!


----------



## KerryFamily04

Tinkerboy00 said:


> Welcome Kerry. Sounds like you have a great collection. Post pics! Maybe someone can go to the store and get Belle for you while you are away? I hope you can get her.
> 
> I will work on the picture! I have enlisted a friend to go hoping she makes it before they are all gone. Our local store usually gets around 30 dolls. I agree about Aladdin and Jasmine, not a bid deal there. I also agree I hope they make couples again next year. I would love to see the villains again but the men!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

KerryFamily04 said:


> Tinkerboy00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Kerry. Sounds like you have a great collection. Post pics! Maybe someone can go to the store and get Belle for you while you are away? I hope you can get her.
> 
> I will work on the picture! I have enlisted a friend to go hoping she makes it before they are all gone. Our local store usually gets around 30 dolls. I agree about Aladdin and Jasmine, not a bid deal there. I also agree I hope they make couples again next year. I would love to see the villains again but the men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 30 dolls! I think that's a lot, since most stores only get like 6-10. Defintely seems like better odds for you to get her.
> 
> I am going to take off the day Ariel comes out so I can be at the store for the raffle. If I don't get her then, Ill be up at 3AM hoping to get her online.
> 
> I think they will do another set of the couples next year seeing how some of the other couples are not present this time like Cinderella/Prince Charming, Aurora/Prince Phillip, Tiana/Naveen, etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## KerryFamily04

Tinkerboy00 said:


> KerryFamily04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 30 dolls! I think that's a lot, since most stores only get like 6-10. Defintely seems like better odds for you to get her.
> 
> I am going to take off the day Ariel comes out so I can be at the store for the raffle. If I don't get her then, Ill be up at 3AM hoping to get her online.
> 
> I think they will do another set of the couples next year seeing how some of the other couples are not present this time like Cinderella/Prince Charming, Aurora/Prince Phillip, Tiana/Naveen, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess each store is given their amount based of collector sales. I think this is the most so far. With the princesses they started at like 6 then it increased as each new series comes out.
> 
> I still have no clue where Im supposed to put them. I might have to wait till someone moves out. Either the husband or kids. lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## Axlcat

Leaving them in their cases does make display a challenge.  I've seen pictures where people install shelving close to the ceiling and just line the dolls up around the room.  I'm starting to lean in that direction since there just isn't any more floor space for cabinets.   But even when you manage to find space for the dolls, you still have to find a place to store the case slip covers.


----------



## KerryFamily04

Axlcat said:


> Leaving them in their cases does make display a challenge.  I've seen pictures where people install shelving close to the ceiling and just line the dolls up around the room.  I'm starting to lean in that direction since there just isn't any more floor space for cabinets.   But even when you manage to find space for the dolls, you still have to find a place to store the case slip covers.



I've been thinking of the shelves at ikea that are basically coated 2x6's in 2 lengths. They're not too pricey either. Wish I had 10ft+ ceilings


----------



## Axlcat

Ikea is a good suggestion for wall shelves.  I've never bought any, but have noticed how big that section is - a lot of variety, not only in the shelves, but the brackets too.    The nearest store is about 75 miles away, so......road trip!!!!


----------



## KerryFamily04

Axlcat said:


> Ikea is a good suggestion for wall shelves.  I've never bought any, but have noticed how big that section is - a lot of variety, not only in the shelves, but the brackets too.    The nearest store is about 75 miles away, so......road trip!!!!



Yea it's either near by or a fantastic voyage to get there. I didn't even walk into a ikea for the first 6 years. I don't know what I was thinking then. Lol! I love random road trips. My next trip is a over night to Portland for Voo Doo Doughnuts.


----------



## Axlcat

Okay, I have to ask.  What are Voo Doo Doughnuts?  They must be really good to warrant a road trip.


----------



## KerryFamily04

Axlcat said:


> Okay, I have to ask.  What are Voo Doo Doughnuts?  They must be really good to warrant a road trip.



I don't know if their good but they've been on food Network. 

http://voodoodoughnut.com/mobile/index.php


----------



## Axlcat

I love that voodoo doll doughnut.  Only in Oregon, so all I can do is envy you.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> Ikea is a good suggestion for wall shelves.  I've never bought any, but have noticed how big that section is - a lot of variety, not only in the shelves, but the brackets too.    The nearest store is about 75 miles away, so......road trip!!!!



That is what I have. I have four in the guest room (two are filled with Vinyls and Disney Plush), the other two are kind of bare right now.

Then I have four in the bedroom that are a combo fo Disney and Monster High. then I ran out of room and bought a HUGE four shelf bookshelf that was going to hold my full collections of Rapunzel, Aurora, Belle and Ariel, but Im already filling that! Plus the problem is that one of them will wind up on the last shelf near the floor and it makes them hard to see.

Im thinking about moving the dolls from the shelves to the book shelf and my main collections (Aurora, Belle, Rapunzel and Ariel) will go onto the wall shelves as you can see them better. But I have to move the second set down I guess, because the dolls are too tall that I have. Its a pickle. Not sure what Im going to do right now.

Oh PS I got my Rapunzel/Flynn dolls today. They are even better looking in person. But I have one of the weird ones where Rapunzels eyes are gold not green. Seems some of the higher numbered dolls have more golden eyes than green like they were in the movie.


----------



## Axlcat

What are you doing with the case sleeves for the designer series?  I would love to have them next to each case, but I'm lucky to have space just to display the dolls.  I wish the tops had been made to open out so they could have been folded for storage.



Tinkerboy00 said:


> Oh PS I got my Rapunzel/Flynn dolls today. They are even better looking in person. But I have one of the weird ones where Rapunzels eyes are gold not green. Seems some of the higher numbered dolls have more golden eyes than green like they were in the movie.



That's a strange quality control issue.  I'm sure the gold eyes are pretty though.  The funny thing is that if there aren't that many with gold eyes, then the rareness will increase the value of the doll.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> What are you doing with the case sleeves for the designer series?  I would love to have them next to each case, but I'm lucky to have space just to display the dolls.  I wish the tops had been made to open out so they could have been folded for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a strange quality control issue.  I'm sure the gold eyes are pretty though.  The funny thing is that if there aren't that many with gold eyes, then the rareness will increase the value of the doll.



Im just keeping the case sleeve in a box so it doesnt get crushed and its in the closet of the Disney room. Errrr...uhm I mean guest room. LOL

I had to open up my Rapunzel to rearrange them, and while closing it I bent part of the back drop that slides between those little slots in the acrylic top piece. Not noticeable but annoying none the less.


----------



## Axlcat

That is exactly what I fear when opening those cases - the case cracking or the backdrop bending.   I think I worry more about hurting the case than the doll inside.  How dumb is that?  

I'm definitely getting Jasmine and Aladdin Tuesday.  Love their outfits.


----------



## disneyfan888

I think Jasmine and Aladdin are beautiful! They are my 3rd favorite couple from the series, but I am going to pass on them. I am holding off for LE Eric and now I am contemplating getting Ursula, it would be so nice to have the complete set. I  am so anxious for October 1st to get here already, it's crazy!


----------



## sjv919

LE Ursula looks so cool! But I've held onto a childhood grudge xD I used to yell for my mom when Ursula came on when I was real tiny, because she scared me lmao I still watched it all the time because of Ariel, though. Now that I'm all grown up...Ursula still gives me the creeps lmao. I guess that's just a sign of a successful villain! But I want no Ursula dolls in my home haha Prince Eric, however...I've considered blowing the price on him to go with my Ariel I preordered...but I shouldn't. But that has never stopped me before xD


----------



## disneyfan888

sjv919 said:


> LE Ursula looks so cool! But I've held onto a childhood grudge xD I used to yell for my mom when Ursula came on when I was real tiny, because she scared me lmao I still watched it all the time because of Ariel, though. Now that I'm all grown up...Ursula still gives me the creeps lmao. I guess that's just a sign of a successful villain! But I want no Ursula dolls in my home haha Prince Eric, however...I've considered blowing the price on him to go with my Ariel I preordered...but I shouldn't. But that has never stopped me before xD



I know exactly how you feel! Why can't we all just win the lottery and be prepared for all these doll releases!  Oh to dream! I love Ursula, she is amazing. As far as the dolls go, I was a bit annoyed about her dress tentacle design, but I saw her out of the box and it looks much better than I thought. I have to have Eric though,  My 17" Ariel needs her prince by her side , I will be happy if I can at least get him. I just need Oct 1st to hurry up and get here


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I might have to pass on LE Eric and Ursula now. Having seen Rapunzel in real life I think I might want to get Belle, and Im definitely going to get Ariel.

And next year I think is going to be tough. Im pretty sure with the release of Maleficent and Aurora on Diamond edition we will see LE dolls of Aurora, Maleficent and Phillip.


----------



## disneyfan888

Tinkerboy00 said:


> I might have to pass on LE Eric and Ursula now. Having seen Rapunzel in real life I think I might want to get Belle, and Im definitely going to get Ariel.
> 
> And next year I think is going to be tough. Im pretty sure with the release of Maleficent and Aurora on Diamond edition we will see LE dolls of Aurora, Maleficent and Phillip.



If they make an  LE doll of Aurora I am definitely getting it! I would want all of them as this movie is at the top of my list, but Aurora for sure! I really hope her dress is blue!


----------



## Axlcat

I read that the Diamond Edition _Sleeping Beauty_ is expected to be released about a year from now.   I really hope the rumored second wave of the Fairytale Collection is released earlier in the year so we don't have them all coming out at the same time like right now.   Aurora and Maleficent will be must-haves for me.


----------



## MrRomance

The second 5 of the Fairytale Collection are definitely going to come out, it's just a matter of when.  Logic would tell me it'll be the same time next year.  Here in the UK we don't have too much trouble getting the dolls, it's just a challenge paying for them all. 

MrsR wasn't a huge fan of this collection but as a PP said, it's better to get them now at retail than be at the mercy of resellers.  I have no issue with people buying to resell, I have done it a few times myself to help pay for older dolls that we were missing but it is good sense to get the dolls retail if you possibly can.

I think people complain about people buying to sell on for profit but I think a lot of the people who do, do it just to fund their own collections and I don't have a problem with that.  Everyone has the same chance to buy them, whatever the reason for buying them is, but having paid over $500 for a couple of the back dolls, we never miss them at retail now!

Our latest challenge is space when we move!  We have so many dolls now, we're going to need a house just for them!


----------



## KerryFamily04

So for the LE Ariel that was preorder. The store "should" have some available for raffle or first come first serve right? I really like her! 

Going to buy Aladdin today (not overly excited) crossing my finger my friend can get me belle and beast. If she can't another one is going to try to order it online.


----------



## Traciyoshi

Im new here, really dont know it works... im trying to find somewhere I can sell my disney collection...90% is mickey..any help would be appreciated. .


----------



## Axlcat

KerryFamily04 said:


> So for the LE Ariel that was preorder. The store "should" have some available for raffle or first come first serve right? I really like her!



The only way I see the stores having any for sale would be in the case of someone having second thoughts and deciding not to buy the doll.  You might contact your local Disney store and see if you can have your name added to a standby list.


----------



## sjv919

KerryFamily04 said:


> So for the LE Ariel that was preorder. The store "should" have some available for raffle or first come first serve right? I really like her!





Axlcat said:


> The only way I see the stores having any for sale would be in the case of someone having second thoughts and deciding not to buy the doll.  You might contact your local Disney store and see if you can have your name added to a standby list.



You pay in full when you preorder and it's non-refundable. Any that weren't picked up would probably go on sale after the window to pick up your doll, which I think is pretty long. My experience in the past has been that they will preorder all of the dolls they will get, or try to, but any leftovers are sold on a first come first serve basis. I only experienced leftovers with Merida and highly doubt there'll be any of Ariel.


----------



## Axlcat

sjv919 said:


> You pay in full when you preorder and it's non-refundable.



Oh, that's different than online.   There was a pre-approval charge made for my doll, but it did not officially post to my account yet.  I assume that happens when the doll ships.


----------



## sjv919

Axlcat said:


> Oh, that's different than online.   There was a pre-approval charge made for my doll, but it did not officially post to my account yet.  I assume that happens when the doll ships.



Odd. I've never ordered online, only in store. I would have assumed it was the same!


----------



## disneyfan888

So how many peeple got Jasmine today? I hope that everyone who wanted her got her. I passed on Jasmine, but I think she is one of the best in the collection. Got to contain myself for the LE Eric doll.


----------



## Axlcat

I did my first raffle today.   This is a beautiful set and if you are on the fence about it, I urge you to buy it.  The costumes for both Jasmine and Aladdin are gorgeous, and I think this is the best pose to date.   The CM signing people up for the raffle told me they had 16 dolls, and by the time  the names were  drawn, it appeared there were only about 8-9 people participating.  When the first three names were called, no one stepped forward.    I think I was next to last which confirms my bad luck with this sort of thing.  But I did get one and that is all that matters.  3 down and 2 to go.  

I asked the CM about Ursula and Eric and she didn't even know they were coming out on Oct. 1.   She asked her supervisor about them and was informed that their store would not be getting any, so that explains her lack of knowledge, I guess.   The other two Disney stores which will get them are much further away from me, and one is downtown.   I'm going to try to get Ursula online, and if no luck, I will drive to the store that is not downtown, if they use the raffle system.   I'll call the day before to see how they plan to handle it.  I want this doll, but I don't think I am willing to line up for hours to get her.


----------



## disneyfan888

Its not that I am on the fence, I wanted her, but with so many dolls coming out I have to pick and choose. I do believe she is one of the best in the series. I just want the LM LE dolls more and The Little Mermaid always comes first for me. 
As for their release, I will have to be there hours before as my store will not have a raffle, but some stores will have them, at least that is what I have heard. I wish mine were like this because I am really stressed out by this. I am praying to God that I can get them because I will not pay insane ebay prices. 
October 1st needs to get here pronto!


----------



## disneyfan888

I forgot to congratulate you on getting her! So happy that you got her!


----------



## Axlcat

disneyfan888 said:


> I forgot to congratulate you on getting her! So happy that you got her!



Thanks!  I didn't worry about her selling out online quickly, but I wanted to see how the raffle works since I'm very certain Ariel and maybe even Belle are going to be much more popular.  

I understand about having to pick and choose.  I'm typically a completest about collections. but limited funds and space have to be taken into account.  That's why I have decided not to even try to get Eric or any other prince that is released in the future.  I really want Ursula, but as you can see I'm not willing to do anything and everything to get her.  If not successful, she just becomes one more on the want list.


----------



## keiraliz

Axlcat said:


> Thanks!  I didn't worry about her selling out online quickly, but I wanted to see how the raffle works since I'm very certain Ariel and maybe even Belle are going to be much more popular.
> 
> I understand about having to pick and choose.  I'm typically a completest about collections. but limited funds and space have to be taken into account.  That's why I have decided not to even try to get Eric or any other prince that is released in the future.  I really want Ursula, but as you can see I'm not willing to do anything and everything to get her.  If not successful, she just becomes one more on the want list.



I had to pick and choose too. I'm really loving the couples collection so far, but unfortunately, being a college student means limiting the dolls I get. I would love to get all of them if I could, and the couples coming out next year are so tempting too. But I simply do not have the means to get them all. I'm choosing to get Ariel and Eric over all the others because Ariel is my favorite princess. The others will just have to wait and go on my own want list.


----------



## disneyfan888

I have been wanting to post some things from my collection for a while, but have not done so because 95% of all of my Disney things are in a storage unit. We move around a lot and in order to protect the items we decided to keep them stored away. Turns out last time we went to the unit, some of the storage boxes were all bent/damaged so we had to begin taking things out. Many of the things I have are fragile, so we do not have them on display to avoid accidents. We have not been able to find the boxes with all my dolls and that has be worried to bits. I am praying that they are not all bent. Anyway, here are some of my things. I love Disney in general and collect anything that catches my eye, but as I have said before my main focus is Ariel  I was able to bring home some items and thankfully they are all ok. I will try and post more soon


----------



## Axlcat

Beautiful collection!!!  I especially love the plates and wine glasses.

Like you, I have most of my collectibles in storage, not because we move, but just lack of space to display them.   The only Disney animated films that I have large collections for are _Nightmare Before Christmas_ and _The Lion King_, and the bulk of them are in storage.  I kind of envy most of you who have a favorite princess or two and therefore can feel okay with being selective with the dolls and other items.  I don't have a favorite, so it's become an all or none thing with me.   

I'm curious how your boxes were damaged.  Was it from stacking something heavy on top of them?  That's happened to us before and it's always a shock.  Fortunately nothing has been destroyed.  One time we discovered someone had managed to open the lock and get into our unit.  We eventually decided it was an accident since they added stuff rather than took anything away.  But how in the heck did they not think something was wrong?  I think I know the answer to that.    Bad way to learn that some locks on the market have universal keys.


----------



## disneyfan888

Thank you 

I really hope the dolls, figurines and snowglobes are ok. I have a lot of plushes too, but they're plushes so its fine. As far as how it happened, exactly what you said. Some things fell over and the weight of the things on top was too much. A couple of thing were squished, including 2 porcelain little mermaid dolls. The dolls are fine, but the boxes are horrible. I am hoping that the boxes that have the dolls are not too bad, but of course I am worried. I love Lion King, we have a couple of things from LK, it is undeniably one of the best Disney Movies ever. I understand about wanting an entire set of things. I tend to be the same way, but so many dolls coming out and also I am big on pins, I have to limit things sometimes.


----------



## disneyfan888

I just wanted to post that Jasmine and Aladdin are officially sold out. I hope everyone who wanted her got her! Belle and Ariel will fly off shelves. Ariel will most likely sell out the same day.


----------



## Axlcat

Wow, I expected this set to be around awhile, at least longer than Rapunzel.   Word of mouth is kicking in.


----------



## keiraliz

Axlcat said:


> Wow, I expected this set to be around awhile, at least longer than Rapunzel.   Word of mouth is kicking in.



Me too! I was really surprised to see that Jasmine and Aladdin had sold out already. I thought they would take awhile longer because I didn't think they were that popular. I'm guessing more and more people are getting interested in the collection. Knowing how fast Jasmine and Aladdin went pretty much confirms my predictions on how fast Ariel and Eric are going to go. I'm definitely going to stay up late to make sure I get them. I won't get much sleep, but it will be worth it, I think.


----------



## Axlcat

I'm definitely doing the raffle for the remaining two just to give myself an extra chance.


----------



## Axlcat

Mondo based out of Austin, Texas is releasing two limited edition _Little Mermaid_ prints tomorrow morning to coincide with the release of the Diamond Edition Blu-ray.   For those not familiar with these posters, they are very sought after and hard to get because the editions are so small - in this case, one is 365 and the other is 165.  They are not that expensive, but tend to go up in value.  I have bought a couple of prints in the past and they really are nice.  In addition to the low quantity making them hard to acquire, Mondo does not give the exact time of sale, so you have to be at your computer and constantly refreshing the page.   The sale is announced on Twitter, but you almost have to already be on Mondo's website.  The normal times these come up are between 10:00 and 11:00 AM CST.   

I know there are a few _Little Mermaid_ fanatics on this thread, so I wanted to share this news with you.  You can see the prints at the link below and a link to the Twitter account is provided.

http://e2.ma/webview/xk3se/18433b1ab41e3886429620e098e3495f

Mondo's website:

http://www.mondotees.com/


----------



## Axlcat

I just received shipping notices from Disney for the LE Ariel doll and the Blu-ray/Lithograph set.


----------



## disneyfan888

Axlcat said:


> Mondo based out of Austin, Texas is releasing two limited edition _Little Mermaid_ prints tomorrow morning to coincide with the release of the Diamond Edition Blu-ray.   For those not familiar with these posters, they are very sought after and hard to get because the editions are so small - in this case, one is 365 and the other is 165.  They are not that expensive, but tend to go up in value.  I have bought a couple of prints in the past and they really are nice.  In addition to the low quantity making them hard to acquire, Mondo does not give the exact time of sale, so you have to be at your computer and constantly refreshing the page.   The sale is announced on Twitter, but you almost have to already be on Mondo's website.  The normal times these come up are between 10:00 and 11:00 AM CST.
> 
> I know there are a few _Little Mermaid_ fanatics on this thread, so I wanted to share this news with you.  You can see the prints at the link below and a link to the Twitter account is provided.
> 
> http://e2.ma/webview/xk3se/18433b1ab41e3886429620e098e3495f
> 
> Mondo's website:
> 
> http://www.mondotees.com/





Axlcat said:


> I just received shipping notices from Disney for the LE Ariel doll and the Blu-ray/Lithograph set.



Thanks for posting the link for the posters, Im thinking about it. I too got the email, Bluray and Ariel doll are on their way!!


----------



## Axlcat

My Ariel arrived this afternoon, and she is as perfect as I could hope for.   I kept wondering while unpacking her what I would do if she was damaged.  Disney must keep some stock on hand for exchanges, but that runs out eventually.  No need to worry about that now.  She was well worth the wait.  Next up - Ursula!


----------



## disneyfan888

Axlcat said:


> My Ariel arrived this afternoon, and she is as perfect as I could hope for.   I kept wondering while unpacking her what I would do if she was damaged.  Disney must keep some stock on hand for exchanges, but that runs out eventually.  No need to worry about that now.  She was well worth the wait.  Next up - Ursula!



Glad you got her! I am so anxious to get mine! I am also so anxious for Oct. 1st already! Dollgeddon is near!


----------



## sjv919

Hello again! I'm moving to a new apartment in a week so I've been scarce everywhere xD but OMG! So glad you got your Ariel already! Can we see some pics?  I have to wait until October 1st...fingers crossed for Belle! She's my must have!


----------



## *sarah*

BEAUTIFUL Ariel collection!!!!

I got my Ariel pre-order on Friday and I must admit I am a tiny bit disappointed. I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## Axlcat

Sorry to hear that, Sarah.  Do you think it's having too high expectations?  I think she is beautiful.  But I don't really have a favorite princess, so my anticipation for her doll would not be as strong as some of you Ariel fans.   

Do you have to open the box to determine the edition number on these 17" dolls?  I don't see it on the outside like I can on the designer princess and villain dolls.  Or I'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## *sarah*

Yes you have to open the box and look at the certificate that's at the bottom. 
I have her on a shelf next to my Designer doll and I like the display box on the other one better than this. She is beautiful though. I think it's more of the packaging I don't care for.


----------



## Axlcat

I understand about the packaging.  The Designer and Fairytale Collections have that beat by a mile since the dolls are totally visible on three sides.  Although I do like the fact that the LE boxes have scenic backdrops.  

For some reason I thought the box would be hard to open like the Designer ones.  Not hard at all when you actually make the effort.    My number is 3376.


----------



## *sarah*

Mine is #609


----------



## Axlcat

I just called one of my Disney stores that is getting the Ursula/Eric dolls and they advised me they will be doing first come/first serve.  The CM also said they were getting 9 of each which I do not believe for one second.   I am going to try online tonight and if unsuccessful, think long and hard about whether I want to go to the mall early to line up.  I swore before that I would not do that, but you know how that goes.  I got very little sleep last night, probably from being psyched out about the _Breaking Bad_ finale, and it looks like I won't get much tonight either.  And I have to remember the raffle for Belle at noon tomorrow.  Disney is killing me.


----------



## sjv919

*sarah* said:


> Mine is #609



That's so cool!

So excited to get mine tomorrow!


----------



## Axlcat

I got Ursula!!!!!


----------



## *sarah*

Axlcat said:


> I got Ursula!!!!!




 YAY! I got on the Disneystore online and didn't see the dolls?


----------



## Chelsea524

*sarah* said:


> YAY! I got on the Disneystore online and didn't see the dolls?



They sold out online around 2am pacific time.

I got mine, but that was a very late night, and now I'm worried I'll have to do it again tonight to get the Belle doll.  Not sure if it will be there in the morning like the last ones have been.


----------



## sjv919

Axlcat said:


> I got Ursula!!!!!



Congratulations!!! So glad you got her!!

Good luck for everyone going for Belle! I sent my mother up for me, I had a dentist appointment and work. She told me there are more people than dolls. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chelsea524

I had second thoughts about passing on Eric and only getting Ursula last night so I went to the store to pick him up.  I ended up getting Ursula as well because according to Facebook they oversold last night and a few people were getting emails saying their order had been cancelled.  There were already people lined up for the Belle set, 3 hours early.  That's just crazy to me, it's not on a first come bases so why wait that long?  I wish I could have gone back for the raffle but it's almost an hour drive there and I had kids to pick up from school.  I am crossing my fingers I can get them tonight.


----------



## Axlcat

I decided to try to get Belle & the Beast online tonight instead of doing the raffle.  Hope I don't regret that, especially since we had an 8-hour long internet outage this morning.   I always worry about not getting these dolls due to competition from other collectors, but I never stop to consider that I may lose out due to no internet.   The outage started just before 4:00 A.M., two hours after Ursula and Eric went on sale.  I'm putting a lot of faith in it not repeating anytime tonight, as well as this set lasting longer than Ursula/Eric.  If my internet had not returned by noon today I was going to head to the store.  It came back on at 11:45.   

Once again, I did not see Ursula on the Disney store site until long after I bought her.  Thank goodness for kind people out there who provide the direct link to the buy page.


----------



## Axlcat

Chelsea524 said:


> according to Facebook they oversold last night and a few people were getting emails saying their order had been cancelled.



Even though I received my confirmation e-mail, I worried about getting an e-mail like this too, since I have read that people have experienced it.   When my internet connection came back up, I checked my new e-mail messages with dread.   I hope the time to worry about that has passed. 

Good luck to all trying to get Belle!


----------



## sjv919

Axlcat said:


> Even though I received my confirmation e-mail, I worried about getting an e-mail like this too, since I have read that people have experienced it.   When my internet connection came back up, I checked my new e-mail messages with dread.   I hope the time to worry about that has passed.  Good luck to all trying to get Belle!


  Oh god, that's terrible!! I'd be CRUSHED to get an email telling me I didn't ACTUALLY get the doll  

In happier news...I got Belle today!! So excited! My preordered Ariel, Belle, and Little Mermaid Blu-ray. Also could have the special edition 15th anniversary Harry Potter box set delivered today. Awesome end to a day that started at the dentist!


----------



## Axlcat

Spoke too soon.    I went out to check the status of my order on the website and discovered it was "closed".    I called Disney and they confirmed the order was cancelled even though I have only received one e-mail letting me know it went through and the charge is still pending on my account.  You'd think a cancellation e-mail could go out  within 12 hours. 

I could say that it would have been nice to know this early this morning so I might have attempted to buy her at the store, but my internet was down, so just a case of bad luck.   I can't even say for certain I would have been willing to drive the 60 mile roundtrip with no certainty I would get her at the store. 

Oh well, she just goes to the bottom of a list of dolls I don't have yet.   I refuse to pay the horrible high prices on Ebay, so I have resigned myself to the fact that I may never own all these dolls.  Bright side - I have $108 dollars to blow on something else.   I'll just apply it to one of the other dolls I don't have - every now and then they come up for a reasonable price.


----------



## *sarah*

sorry to hear you did not get her after all. 

Just an FYI for anyone interested, I ended up going to a Disney store today and they had all the Ariel merchandise on sale. There was a hoodie online I wanted but had been sold out since the day I saw it, well only available in size XS. And it cost $49.99. They had all sizes in store today and they were marked down to $29.99!! I got one and also got a pretty ink pen they had.


----------



## Axlcat

Someone got the pixie dust that CM I called hoped to shower me with.  

Still no cancellation e-mail.   I hope I don't have to call them again to get that pending charge removed.     Belle and the Beast sold out at two of our Disney stores.  I didn't even bother to call the one downtown.  Hope to have better luck tonight online with the larger edition size.


----------



## sjv919

Axlcat said:


> Someone got the pixie dust that CM I called hoped to shower me with.    Still no cancellation e-mail.   I hope I don't have to call them again to get that pending charge removed.     Belle and the Beast sold out at two of our Disney stores.  I didn't even bother to call the one downtown.  Hope to have better luck tonight online with the larger edition size.



Awww...I'm sooooo sorry...that sucks so bad!!


----------



## tony609

I got both Eric and Ursula in store today. I waited an hour but got them. Not bad.


----------



## disneyfan888

Axlcat said:


> Someone got the pixie dust that CM I called hoped to shower me with.
> 
> Still no cancellation e-mail.   I hope I don't have to call them again to get that pending charge removed.     Belle and the Beast sold out at two of our Disney stores.  I didn't even bother to call the one downtown.  Hope to have better luck tonight online with the larger edition size.



I am so sorry about Ursula  Sending some extra pixies for Belle & Beast! I think you should be fine getting her tonight being part of the first wave of people. I think she will sell out very fast though. She is stunning and Beast leaves me in awe. Good luck!


----------



## Chelsea524

Belle and the Beast sold out already.  Glad that I decided to stay up for them, I had a feeling they would go faster than the previous ones.  Now I'm scared for Ariel, she's probably going to go within minutes.


----------



## Axlcat

I figured this set would go quick after hearing about the heavy turnout for the raffles.  I'm going to have to take a couple of friends with me for insurance to the Ariel drawing.

I did buy Belle online last night.......maybe.   I'm learning not to count on it til the UPS guy shows up at the door.


----------



## sjv919

I really hope you did get Belle. After the Ursula thing, hopefully they caught their error and did not repeat it. I get the feeling I'll be in the store for Ariel and then waking up in the middle of the night to try for her if I don't get her in store!


----------



## *sarah*

How exactly does the drawings work? I didn't think I wanted to try to get Ariel/Eric, but they had a display in the store yesterday and OMGosh it was gorgeous. Our closest Disney store is almost an hour away, so I'm not positive I want to make the drive only to not get her.


----------



## sjv919

*sarah* said:


> How exactly does the drawings work? I didn't think I wanted to try to get Ariel/Eric, but they had a display in the store yesterday and OMGosh it was gorgeous. Our closest Disney store is almost an hour away, so I'm not positive I want to make the drive only to not get her.


  You get there and put your name in during the 12-1pm local time one hour window and at 1:15 they draw names for the select amount they have in store and you must be present right then and there when your name is called to purchase immediately. They will not hold it and will draw another name. It's not first come first serve


----------



## Axlcat

You must enter your name for the drawing between 12 and 1:00 PM and then at 1:15 entries are drawn for the number of dolls they have in the store.  My store requires you to show an ID at the time you enter as well as at the time of purchase.  It's my understanding that not all Disney stores have the raffle, so be sure to call ahead.  

I just checked my Belle order online and it is still active.   

Edit:  sjv beat me to it.


----------



## Axlcat

A word of advise for those buying these dolls online at Disney.com.  If they are expected to sell out quickly, do NOT use a Mastercard or Visa debit card issued by your bank.  Disney attempts to see if you have the funds available which means a hold is placed on your account.  They do this before checking to see if the item is in stock.   I found out that the hold on my account which was made on October 1 was set to drop off October 11.    10 days!!!!!!  It's one thing to know the money is on hold for something you actually bought, but for something that should never have been charged in the first place?  Yikes!!!  I did learn that you can call and have them expedite the removal process, and then listen to them tell you to have "a magical day".


----------



## keiraliz

Axlcat said:


> A word of advise for those buying these dolls online at Disney.com.  If they are expected to sell out quickly, do NOT use a Mastercard or Visa debit card issued by your bank.  Disney attempts to see if you have the funds available which means a hold is placed on your account.  They do this before checking to see if the item is in stock.   I found out that the hold on my account which was made on October 1 was set to drop off October 11.    10 days!!!!!!  It's one thing to know the money is on hold for something you actually bought, but for something that should never have been charged in the first place?  Yikes!!!  I did learn that you can call and have them expedite the removal process, and then listen to them tell you to have "a magical day".



Thanks for the tip! Just to clarify, avoid using the Visa debit card, right? I'm staying up to get Ariel online, and I know I'll have to be quick. I plan on using a credit card anyway, but this is my first time purchasing a limited edition doll, so I really appreciate your tip.


----------



## Axlcat

A credit card should be fine.  A hold will still be placed, but that's okay if you have plenty of available credit on your card.  I used my bank card because I'm trying not to build up a lot of credit card debt with all these dolls coming out.  Never dreamed Disney would "charge" me for a doll for 10 days when it wasn't even in stock.  I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## keiraliz

Axlcat said:


> A credit card should be fine.  A hold will still be placed, but that's okay if you have plenty of available credit on your card.  I used my bank card because I'm trying not to build up a lot of credit card debt with all these dolls coming out.  Never dreamed Disney would "charge" me for a doll for 10 days when it wasn't even in stock.  I won't make that mistake again.



Alright, thanks! I'm okay with credit as far as I'm aware, so I should be good to go unless the dolls sell out before I get a chance to get one. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my first time will be successful... Thanks for the tips!

Oh, and I'm sorry about Ursula. That must have been so disappointing.


----------



## Axlcat

The truth is that part of my disappointment in not getting Ursula is that I tend to be a completist as a collector which is not a good thing.  I had already made up my mind not to get Eric because I have to draw the line somewhere and decided it would be with the LE princes.  But I want all the other dolls and know I will pay the best price for them at time of release.

Right now I think I am much more disappointed with Disney's handling of the sale than I am in not getting the doll.   What can be worse than feeling mistreated by the Happiest Place on Earth?     It is my intent to get Ursula someday along with a bunch of other dolls.  At least now I don't have to worry about space for her.  

Ariel next week!  I have convinced my daughter and a friend to join me for the raffle.


----------



## Axlcat

I received Belle and the Beast yesterday - perfect condition.  

Sure hope my name gets called in that raffle next Tuesday.


----------



## KateB

I am so excited! I got an email saying that my pre-ordered set is on its way! I can't wait to see all 5 couples in person!


----------



## StEpHandMiKe<3Disney

Is anyone still looking for Eric or Ursula?


----------



## KerryFamily04

So my friends weren't to get belle and beast last week. Hoping next week goes better. Ugh! MU have the over priced eBay people but if I get a extra Ariel I'm gonna try to sell or trade it for a belle.  Chances are slim. I'm still missing Snow White from the first set. I just can't bring my self to pay for her. Good luck everyone!


----------



## disneyfan888

Is everyone ready for Ariel tomorrow? 

Wishing everyone good luck! I hope these dolls go to collectors that will truly appreciate them.


----------



## Axlcat

I was hoping to have two people accompany me to better my chances, but it's down to one since my daughter could not change her work schedule.  I don't have a good feeling about the drawing because I think there will be many more people participating than dolls available, and I don't have good luck with these things.  But I'm not stressing about it.  I guess that's because there is still the chance to get the set online.


----------



## sjv919

Good luck to everyone going for Ariel today!!! I hope you all get her


----------



## Axlcat

Wonder of Wonders, Miracle of Miracles!!!!  (sorry, I love _Fiddler on the Roof_ ).   My name was called and today I was able to add Ariel and Eric to my Fairytale Collection.   There were 17 dolls available and 33 people showed up for the drawing.  I was the 7th name called (well, techically the 8th since one person called earlier did not step forward).  My friend who went with me was called a short time after me and she had her name cast aside which made one more person happy.

I love this set so much.  Ariel's dress is gorgeous.   I would love to turn Eric's head a little more to the front, but try as I might I could not get the acrylic case off.  I knew I was going to break something if I kept at it, so I let it go.  He's not doing the exorcist thing Rapunzel was doing, so I can live with it.  

I hope everyone who went to the stores today had the same luck I did, and if not, I wish you the best of luck online tonight.


----------



## KerryFamily04

I was lucky enough to get called 14th for myself and my girlfriend was last of 25 dolls. Now to find belle and beast, Snow White and Pocahontas from the first set to complete them. Hopefully I can get it together and make d23 next year and preorder the whole set so I can skip this crap.


----------



## Axlcat

I got the box cover off.


----------



## Chelsea524

Ariel sold out in 15 mins, crazy! I got one, hopefully everyone else did too!


----------



## sjv919

I'm glad you all got Ariel!!

My mom was unable to snag one for my niece  I'm not sure if she tried online last night, though.


----------



## oceangirl

Disney has totally mishandled the whole Disney Designer Doll Collection sales.  I only wanted Ariel, and was at my local Disney store yesterday morning.  They didn't accept names until noon, and did the drawing at 1PM.  About 100 people showed up......for 13 dolls!  I was told that they only received 13 dolls each time, and that was what every store received.  That is clearly not the case based on previous posts!


----------



## KerryFamily04

oceangirl said:


> Disney has totally mishandled the whole Disney Designer Doll Collection sales.  I only wanted Ariel, and was at my local Disney store yesterday morning.  They didn't accept names until noon, and did the drawing at 1PM.  About 100 people showed up......for 13 dolls!  I was told that they only received 13 dolls each time, and that was what every store received.  That is clearly not the case based on previous posts!



Every store get numbers based of the previous collector sales. My store had 28. They has 32 snow whites. It sucks not getting the one you want but the way they do it now cuts down on the eBay people who brought their entire family including children to purchase the designer princesses.   Now that was a joke! At least this way it gives everyone a fighting chance. I do think they shouldn't hold them back for online sales since the site crashes and people get the dreaded email. If your really a collector and really want one you'll figure out a way to get to the store.


----------



## disprincessjh

My store had 10 dolls and had about ~50 people show up for the raffle.  I wasn't lucky enough to be called, but the people who did seemed like they genuinely wanted the dolls and wouldn't be selling them online.

I was up at 3 AM eastern last night and was able to purchase one online! I'm not surprised Ariel sold out so quickly given both the popularity of the collection and Ariel in general.

Good luck to everyone still trying to get them.


----------



## oceangirl

If what KerryFamily04 says is true, then it would explain the widely differing numbers available at various stores.  If true, however, I also find it hard to believe that Disney would so grossly underestimate the demand in certain markets.  They are generally very good at market analysis and maximizing profit.  They could have easily sold a hundred more sets at our store alone, at an even higher price point.  Instead, the very high demand and extremely limited supply created an environment that encourages unscrupulous people to get as many sets as they can to resell on ebay and amazon at twice the original price (and more).  This is what I do not condone, and where I think Disney could have done a much better job at being fair to loyal customers in this instance.


----------



## Axlcat

One thing that might influence the number of dolls assigned to each store is the size of the store itself.   The one I went to yesterday is not very big.   Maybe by keeping the number low at certain stores, management is attempting some type of crowd control by encouraging more people to try their luck online, or go to another larger store if there are others nearby.  My store felt very crowded with just 33 people taking part in the raffle, so I think I would be nervous if 50 plus showed up.  They even spaced out calling the names so there would not be a big line winding through the store to the cash register.


----------



## mafpi

oceangirl said:


> If what KerryFamily04 says is true, then it would explain the widely differing numbers available at various stores.  If true, however, I also find it hard to believe that Disney would so grossly underestimate the demand in certain markets.  They are generally very good at market analysis and maximizing profit.  They could have easily sold a hundred more sets at our store alone, at an even higher price point.  Instead, the very high demand and extremely limited supply created an environment that encourages unscrupulous people to get as many sets as they can to resell on ebay and amazon at twice the original price (and more).  This is what I do not condone, and where I think Disney could have done a much better job at being fair to loyal customers in this instance.


How is that unscrupulous?  If you buy something you have the right to do whatever you want with it. You had the same chance as them to buy them. Don't have sour grapes just because you didn't get one


----------



## MrRomance

oceangirl said:


> Disney has totally mishandled the whole Disney Designer Doll Collection sales.  I only wanted Ariel, and was at my local Disney store yesterday morning.  They didn't accept names until noon, and did the drawing at 1PM.  About 100 people showed up......for 13 dolls!  I was told that they only received 13 dolls each time, and that was what every store received.  That is clearly not the case based on previous posts!



Disney has developed the way they conduct sales of Limited Edition Dolls over time because prior to the organized way they do this now, there were people fighting in the stores.  Every store gets a set number from the pool based on their previous sales and the number of dolls available.  It is really disappointing when people miss out but it is done in the fairest way possible giving everyone equal chance.





oceangirl said:


> If what KerryFamily04 says is true, then it would explain the widely differing numbers available at various stores.  If true, however, I also find it hard to believe that Disney would so grossly underestimate the demand in certain markets.  They are generally very good at market analysis and maximizing profit.  They could have easily sold a hundred more sets at our store alone, at an even higher price point.  Instead, the very high demand and extremely limited supply created an environment that encourages unscrupulous people to get as many sets as they can to resell on ebay and amazon at twice the original price (and more).  This is what I do not condone, and where I think Disney could have done a much better job at being fair to loyal customers in this instance.



I think you're kinda missing the point with this.  These are Limited Edition items.  By definition they are intended to be limited and supply would never meet demand, nor should it.  If everyone who wants a doll gets a doll, they would be no different from non-limited dolls and therefore would have no value to collectors who buy items that are rare.





mafpi said:


> How is that unscrupulous?  If you buy something you have the right to do whatever you want with it. You had the same chance as them to buy them. Don't have sour grapes just because you didn't get one



I agree.  Mrs R collects these dolls with the intention of passing them to our daughter not to sell them on.  However, without people who were selling them on eBay and Amazon, she would never have been able to complete her collection.  Equally, everyone has the opportunity to buy them and what they do with them is their business.  Selling for profit is something that happens in all areas, you don't buy a house with the intention that you will sell it for what you paid, you don't buy rare stamps or antiques with the intention of selling them for what you paid either.

You have to look at the bigger picture with these dolls.  They are intended to be limited, rare collectors items.  I am certain that if someone had one of these dolls and needed to sell it, they wouldn't sell it for retail price when they could sell it for $300 on eBay.  It isn't unscrupulous, it's the world of collectors items and anyone who doesn't like that shouldn't become a collector because it will never change, however unfair you may think it is.


----------



## oceangirl

You all are entitled to your opinion, and I'm entitled to mine.  You can say Disney did a great job in handling this and that it's perfectly fine that some Disney fans (collectors or otherwise) couldn't get the dolls because people were buying them with no other intention than to profit by reselling them.  I disagree.  Oh, and by the way, I did get a doll so sour grapes are not the issue here.  And that's all that I'm going to say on the matter. If you wish to continue to argue this, and defend Disney's methods and scalpers, please have it!


----------



## MrRomance

I do not wish to argue but I don't think I was "defending" anything, I was simply stating that limited edition items are by definition of limited supply and that each person has an equal chance to purchase them.  What a person does with it beyond that is their business.  

If you apply the notion that everyone should get one, what makes the limited edition dolls any different to any doll that everyone can buy and own?   Likewise, if we apply the notion that people shouldn't be able to buy if they intend to sell at a profit, people wouldn't buy houses, antiques, gold, silver, stocks, bonds etc.

I don't defend people who buy and sell, but I don't condemn them or call them unscrupulous either.  I am not trying to pick an argument here, it just seems unfair to me that people are viewed negatively for doing something that most people do in one way or another.  I bought a house, I sold it for more than I paid to buy a bigger one.  I'm not making a moral judgement on what people do with something they buy because I really wouldn't want someone telling me what I can sell my house for, or what I can sell my gold coins for.


----------



## mafpi

I'm not condoning either. But you are calling people unscrupulous. Is that nice to call people names. If you call someone something then people have the right to defend them. That's all. Reselling on eBay is a part of life. Deal with it. Don't resort to name calling people who you do not know personally.


----------



## Axlcat

I know that I could never hope to complete any of my collections without the existence of Ebay or Amazon.  I just think that collectors can temper some of the greed by setting limits on what they are willing to spend for something on the secondary market.  But since there will always be those who have to have it now at any cost, then I really can't blame resellers for taking advantage of that.   It doesn't bother me in the least though to hear them referred to as "sharks".


----------



## mafpi

Axlcat said:


> I know that I could never hope to complete any of my collections without the existence of Ebay or Amazon.  I just think that collectors can temper some of the greed by setting limits on what they are willing to spend for something on the secondary market.  But since there will always be those who have to have it now at any cost, then I really can't blame resellers for taking advantage of that.   It doesn't bother me in the least though to hear them referred to as "sharks".


Buy that is one of the advantages of eBay. You can complete your set because of them. If none of these LE dolls  were not bought by ebayers and only collectors they would still sell out and you would have zero chance if finishing your collection


----------



## sjv919

There's two sides of every story and pluses and minuses. Those people reselling them are pretty much honest, good people trying to make a living and support themselves. 

  I'm a collector and I know how disappointing it is to want one of the dolls, not get one, and know that someone else got one just to turn around and sell it for a profit. They won't even appreciate it like I would! It's happened to me many times. It's upsetting, yes, and I hate it when that happens.  

At the same time, my brother makes a living with his resale business on eBay and Amazon. He doesn't do the Disney dolls so no worries there, but he does buy from stores and then turns around and sells for higher online. Including limited edition items. That's how he feeds and supports his family and he does nothing illegal or immoral to obtain the items he resells, as much as it sucks to be the person that couldn't get it in store.


----------



## MrRomance

I agree.  Buying and selling is just one of the things that goes with being a collector.  I have paid a fortune for dolls for Mrs R. but I hold no ill will toward the sellers.  It is commerce.  If you want to get really picky about it, the people who are scalping Disney collectors are Disney!  They probably pay $5 to have them manufactured and sell them for $99.50!  There isn't a reseller alive that makes more profit out of these dolls than Disney does!

Missing out is upsetting.  It's frustrating and irritating to know that the person who did get their name called in the raffle only wants it to sell.  But they are not doing anything wrong and they shouldn't be criticized and called names because of it.  We live in a time where many people can barely afford to feed their kids, but more millionaires have been created in these tough times than ever before... why?  Because they buy the foreclosure houses and sell them at a profit.  It's just the way the world is.  People make money where they can.


----------



## mafpi

MrRomance said:


> I agree.  Buying and selling is just one of the things that goes with being a collector.  I have paid a fortune for dolls for Mrs R. but I hold no ill will toward the sellers.  It is commerce.  If you want to get really picky about it, the people who are scalping Disney collectors are Disney!  They probably pay $5 to have them manufactured and sell them for $99.50!  There isn't a reseller alive that makes more profit out of these dolls than Disney does!  Missing out is upsetting.  It's frustrating and irritating to know that the person who did get their name called in the raffle only wants it to sell.  But they are not doing anything wrong and they shouldn't be criticized and called names because of it.  We live in a time where many people can barely afford to feed their kids, but more millionaires have been created in these tough times than ever before... why?  Because they buy the foreclosure houses and sell them at a profit.  It's just the way the world is.  People make money where they can.


I know. Some people just need to get off of their high horse and instead of calling them names and thinking they are scum of the earth, that most are honest people trying to make it thru this world. Just ask yourselves what would a extra $200 a month do for your lifestyle. I'm not active in selling on eBay at all. But I have bought a couple of things to resell when I can get my hands on them. That extra money enabled me to buy my wife a really nice anniversary gift and take her out for a special dinner. I thought that made me a nice husband. But apperanrly to some people that such an act of selling on eBay is beneath them and that makes me unscrupulous.


----------



## KerryFamily04

I was explaining to someone at the store how the way it's done now is basically giving the collectors and Ebayers equal opportunity to purchase in store. I would say that the way dolls were sold during the melee of the original designer dolls allowed people to act unscrupulously by brining their entire family including children, seniors and friends. Disney has come up with a way to give everyone a fighting chance. Changing the time of the start of sale, raffle, 18 and up w/ ID and one per person. There is about 10 people who have been collecting the dolls including my self at our local store. 6 of us out of 28 dolls were called. Sucks its wasn't everyone but the was not a mess. 


I was apart of the server crash for Snow White so I don't have her. Completed my purchase at 12:03am got an email later saying they had a problem and my order was not able to be filled. So No Snow....

My husband & I was there at 4 am 16th person in line to purchase the last of the 5 princesses. Waited till 9 am and by the time 9 came we were almost 40th in line after all the people let their family in later. Disney handed out tickets for each dolls they had down the line. The person in front of me got the last full set of 5, me the last set of 4 and the girl behind me only wanted one doll. The min buy was 2 dolls each, no age limit, no ID, card didn't have to match. It sucked! 

The last two years experience with buying the dolls is much better then that. I also agree I haven't accepted the price of the dolls I need to complete my set so I haven't bought them yet. Maybe I will but no hurting for them enough. 

I have decided I'm going to try top prepurchase the set next year, go to d23 convention (almost when this year...kicking my self now) and get the d23 one if its possible or they make one.


----------



## Giniapup

The D23 Expo is only every other year. Unfortunately the next expo isn't till 2015 so you won't be able to pre-order next years dolls that way =0(


----------



## KerryFamily04

Giniapup said:


> The D23 Expo is only every other year. Unfortunately the next expo isn't till 2015 so you won't be able to pre-order next years dolls that way =0(



Bubble Burst!!!!! Lol damn it! Oh well I guess its another few weeks of inconvienice then.  Tis what it is. Glad you told me know I would have been really butt hurt when I went to make reservations. I never normally go to DL in summer too hot and too crowded but I was going  to make an expectation. 2015 it is.


----------



## MrRomance

That is correct, the D23 Expo is bi-annual.  There is usually a pre-order on the website though.  There was this year but it was limited in number because many of the sets were pre-ordered at the Expo.  The interesting part with the pre-order set is that they did not have matching numbers this time.  With the previous sets, the dolls all shared the same number, but this time one doll didn't match for everyone I know who ordered the set.

In regard to paying eBay prices, I completely understand why people do not want to pay $300+ for the dolls, but the best predictor of the future is the past and history with these dolls shows you that prices go up and up.  The first 17" doll, Snow White, now sells for $500+ and she has risen steadily in price from when she was released in 2009.  My theory (and it is for everyone to make their own decisions about this) is that it is better to get them sooner rather than later.  If you miss one, wait until the initial craziness slows down and buy as soon as you can.  For example, the new Ariel & Eric doll, buying now will run you $350-400, once Christmas is over, they'll probably drop to $250 and that's the time to buy.  They will never go to retail again and when the second wave of these dolls comes out next year, prices will spike again.


----------



## Axlcat

Kerry, I have read some accounts of people attending this year's D23 who waited in line for hours and were not able to buy or pre-order what they wanted.   And if you are one of the lucky ones, it's still a good idea to weigh the cost of attending that convention to what you might have had to spend on Ebay later on.   D23 sounds a lot like Comic Con.  You spend hours waiting for tickets to forums and in the process miss most of the main event.


----------



## KerryFamily04

Axlcat said:


> Kerry, I have read some accounts of people attending this year's D23 who waited in line for hours and were not able to buy or pre-order what they wanted.   And if you are one of the lucky ones, it's still a good idea to weigh the cost of attending that convention to what you might have had to spend on Ebay later on.   D23 sounds a lot like Comic Con.  You spend hours waiting for tickets to forums and in the process miss most of the main event.



I have season passes to DL and the tickets to get into the expo was less then $100 for the whole weekend. And if I can use my DVC for the hotel it's worth it to get try and get the set. And it's an extra excuse to convince my husband I should go to DL again. Lol!


----------



## Axlcat

That puts you ahead of the game.     We know Sleeping Beauty is a good bet for release next year.  Now we can only wonder what they will release two years from now.


----------



## KerryFamily04

Axlcat said:


> That puts you ahead of the game.     We know Sleeping Beauty is a good bet for release next year.  Now we can only wonder what they will release two years from now.



I would enjoy the male set of villans. ;-)


----------



## sjv919

Just wondering if anyone has any advice for displaying the dolls in tiny spaces? Like...shoebox apartments? Lol I just moved and only have room to display 4 right now.


----------



## Axlcat

IKEA has been mentioned before as a possible source of wall shelves.  You can buy single shelves and place them high on your wall, unless you have very low ceilings, of course.   Not everyone has an IKEA nearby, but we make it a fun day trip.  Their Detolf glass cabinets are nice too.  They don't take up a lot of room and are very affordable.


----------



## MrRomance

The only way to "guarantee" getting all the things you want at the Expo is to buy the sorcerer ticket which gives you priority for everything including the merchandise.  I read a bunch of reports from people that the Sorcerers were buying up to 10 of each LE item without a question.  That said, the Sorcerers tickets are $1500 each!


----------



## KerryFamily04

MrRomance said:


> The only way to "guarantee" getting all the things you want at the Expo is to buy the sorcerer ticket which gives you priority for everything including the merchandise.  I read a bunch of reports from people that the Sorcerers were buying up to 10 of each LE item without a question.  That said, the Sorcerers tickets are $1500 each!


 $1500 is insane holy cow!!! Lol! That is terrifying. lol! I could buy them on eBay for that price.


----------



## MrRomance

KerryFamily04 said:


> $1500 is insane holy cow!!! Lol! That is terrifying. lol! I could buy them on eBay for that price.



I know!  Basically, the Sorcerer Tickets are VIP tickets.  Guaranteed seating for all the presentations and stuff, they get in early every day and they also get early access to all the merchandise.  They're not cheap tickets so I guess they make the most of it and buy up a ton of Limited stuff.


----------



## KerryFamily04

MrRomance said:


> I know!  Basically, the Sorcerer Tickets are VIP tickets.  Guaranteed seating for all the presentations and stuff, they get in early every day and they also get early access to all the merchandise.  They're not cheap tickets so I guess they make the most of it and buy up a ton of Limited stuff.


well if I come into some huge amounts of cash or win the lottery then I might consider it. Lol!


----------



## sjv919

Are any of you guys going to get the Elsa and Anna LE dolls on Nov 4th? They're limited to 2500 each. Maybe they're taking a cue from Merida? I think I remember her doll taking forever to sell out and months later coming back for sale on the website from rumored unsold European stock. Maybe that's why these two are so limited when Merida had a huge release!

I wanted Elsa so badly but with my move and all wasn't able to save up for her!


----------



## Axlcat

No pictures of Anna yet, but Elsa is a must have so I'm sure I will be getting both.   I can only hope that because the movie has yet to come out, there will be many who will be unaware of the release or would prefer to see the film first.   Can't deny the 2500 edition size has me worried.


----------



## disneyfan888

I want both, but I want Elsa really bad. I absolutely love her and have purchased almost everything Frozen related. I can't wait for these dolls to come out!


----------



## Axlcat

For fans of Maleficent, Hot Toys will be releasing a figure for her, inspired by the upcoming Angelina Jolie movie.  Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> IKEA has been mentioned before as a possible source of wall shelves.  You can buy single shelves and place them high on your wall, unless you have very low ceilings, of course.   Not everyone has an IKEA nearby, but we make it a fun day trip.  Their Detolf glass cabinets are nice too.  They don't take up a lot of room and are very affordable.


I have Ikea shelves, two rows of two each and they hold a lot. I have to know move them down to be lower to fit the DFDC cases though. But hey are perfect for collections.



sjv919 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any advice for displaying the dolls in tiny spaces? Like...shoebox apartments? Lol I just moved and only have room to display 4 right now.





sjv919 said:


> Are any of you guys going to get the Elsa and Anna LE dolls on Nov 4th? They're limited to 2500 each. Maybe they're taking a cue from Merida? I think I remember her doll taking forever to sell out and months later coming back for sale on the website from rumored unsold European stock. Maybe that's why these two are so limited when Merida had a huge release!
> 
> I wanted Elsa so badly but with my move and all wasn't able to save up for her!


the Disney Store blog just posted that the LE Anna and Else dolls will be online and instore on the 20th, not the 4th. Call your local store to see if they are getting them, as not every store is. Im debating whether or not to get them. Id hate to see the movie and fall in love with it and have missed out (this happened to me with WIR) but on the other hand its difficult to buy two LE dolls without having seen the movie. Guess I can always sell/trade them if I don't love the movie.

On the note of scalpers. It kind of disgusts me that people mark them up so much. There are already presales for the LE Anna and Elsa dolls on ebay that are like $400+ and those people are not even quaranteed that they will get them. Its really sad.

HOWEVER, my whole stance on it is, I don't want something that bad to pay the scalpers super jacked up prices. If we don't support it, they don't have the market to sell to.

Plus if you just keep looking, eventually they go down. The Ariel/Eric DFDC dolls are already flooding ebay and prices are going down because of it. You just have to keep searching and eventually you will find good prices.

Now if my doll grail, Designer Ariel would go down in price at some point. Sigh.

As far as DFDC I managed to get all the ones I wanted: Rapunzel, Belle and Ariel.

I cant wait to see what couples they do next. I have to have Aurora/Phillip. And Im excited to see what they do for dolls for Maleficent and Aurora next year.

I missed out on Eric and Ursula LEs because I was focused on getting Belle/Beast which was the same day. I regret not getting them now because I did get Ariel and feel I need them to complete this collection.


----------



## Axlcat

I really love the Elsa/Anna LE dolls even though I have no idea how I will react to the film, so I have decided to try to acquire both of them.  I say "try" because the edition sizes have me worried.   I'm hoping that unfamiliarity with the characters will make it easier, but those pesky resellers are always swarming about.

I am so glad Disney opted to split the Fairy Tale sets in half.  I doubt I could have afforded to buy all 10 of them this year.   To tell the truth, I will be content if there is a long gap between the Frozen dolls and the next release so I can concentrate on getting some of the previous LE dolls that I missed.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Axlcat said:


> I really love the Elsa/Anna LE dolls even though I have no idea how I will react to the film, so I have decided to try to acquire both of them.  I say "try" because the edition sizes have me worried.   I'm hoping that unfamiliarity with the characters will make it easier, but those pesky resellers are always swarming about.
> 
> I am so glad Disney opted to split the Fairy Tale sets in half.  I doubt I could have afforded to buy all 10 of them this year.   To tell the truth, I will be content if there is a long gap between the Frozen dolls and the next release so I can concentrate on getting some of the previous LE dolls that I missed.



I know, there are a couple that I missed out on the past year or two and would love to get them off of the secondary market for reasonable prices. Hopefully after the Holidays/New Year they will go down in price a bit.

I need a break $ wise from all the LE dolls. Haha


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Who is planning on getting Elsa and Anna on Wed? I'm going to try.


----------



## Axlcat

I will be trying to get them too.  Hopefully there will be a lot of people who pass on them since the movie has not come out yet.


----------



## sjv919

My bank account is already on its last leg from a month ago and can't handle anymore right now  good luck, though, guys!


----------



## Axlcat

Wow!  Anna and Elsa sold fast last night, but I was able to buy both.  My order still shows active and I did get a confirmation e-mail, but I know now to wait for that shipping notice with tracking to feel really safe.


----------



## Axlcat

Breathing a sigh of relief.   No shipping email yet, but online my order indicates my dolls have been shipped and tracking numbers are posted.   Woohoo!!!!


----------



## sjv919

Axlcat said:


> Breathing a sigh of relief.   No shipping email yet, but online my order indicates my dolls have been shipped and tracking numbers are posted.   Woohoo!!!!


Yay!! Post pics when you get them!  I would love to see.


----------



## keiraliz

I decided not to get either Frozen dolls. I successfully got my Ariel doll last month (yay!), so I couldn't justify spending another $100, especially when I also bought three American Girl dolls this past summer. Oh, well. I really wanted Elsa, so she's going on my list of dolls to look for on eBay.


----------



## Axlcat

I received Anna (#601) and Elsa (#853) today and both are gorgeous.  No shipping issues at all.  

I avoid taking the boxes apart on these dolls but wanted to see the COA numbers.  While I had Elsa's box open I noticed that the reason her gown did not flow more freely is because it was held together with tiny filament thread in different spots.  I cut those very carefully.  The same may be true of Anna, but it was not noticeable to me so I did not touch her. 

I hope to see the movie this weekend.  I have a feeling everyone else will vote for _The Hunger Games_, but maybe I can talk them into seeing two films.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Awesome that you got them without any issues. I know a LOT of ppl are having issues (no tracking, lost dolls etc) so its kind of scary.

I am really sad that I missed out on them. We saw the movie this past weekend and I adored it. Now I have to get started on my Frozen collection. So really bummed I missed out. Guess Ill have to start with the Classic dolls.

Plus 2014 will be a big doll purchasing year for me I think with possible LE Aurora/Maleficent dolls.


----------



## Axlcat

Sorry, Tinkerboy, but I have a feeling you'll get them soon for a good price.  I'm really shocked how quickly they sold out considering the movie had not been released at the time.  

I have read some of the horror stories about missing packages and the UK/Europe last minute price hike.  I have very good luck with both UPS and the post office when it comes to package delivery.   I've had the same mailman and UPS guy for years so that may have something to do with it.  I'm inclined to believe that most of these problems are originating with Disney.  It does boost the argument to buy the dolls at the store instead, but even that is not a sure thing.


----------



## PrincessJazminn808

Hi everyone! I've been reading the posts for awhile but never wrote. I was wondering if anyone has any extra dolls for trading? If so please let me know. And if this is only a page to write about dolls I am sorry for offending anyone and will delete the post. Mahalo and happy Holidays!


----------



## Axlcat

Hi PrincessJazminn!   I don't personally trade dolls, so I can't offer any personal advise on how that is done here.  But you might try the Community Board since they have a section devoted to exchanges which I assume means the same thing as trades.  You can find it under the "Forums" tab at the top of the page.


----------



## MinnieMOH

Hello all,
Wondering what those of you who collect DFDC couples do with the gift bags? Do you display them with the dolls? Mine are literally sitting in a drawer, no plans to use them for anything, really, but I don't want to throw them away...
Lol.


----------



## Axlcat

Mine are on a closet shelf, along with the case covers.  I guess if there is any downside to collecting these dolls (other than the difficulty of buying them in the first place), it's the amount of display and storage space they take up.


----------



## Axlcat

I finally saw _Frozen_ tonight.   What a delightful movie!   I hope we see the release of 17" Elsa and Anna in their other gowns, maybe when the DVD comes out.  Olaf sure is adorable.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

MinnieMOH said:


> Hello all,
> Wondering what those of you who collect DFDC couples do with the gift bags? Do you display them with the dolls? Mine are literally sitting in a drawer, no plans to use them for anything, really, but I don't want to throw them away...
> Lol.


Mine are on a shelf too. Im only keeping them because if I have to decide to get rid of any of the dolls then it will help to have these for resale.



Axlcat said:


> Mine are on a closet shelf, along with the case covers.  I guess if there is any downside to collecting these dolls (other than the difficulty of buying them in the first place), it's the amount of display and storage space they take up.


I know. We are redoing my shelves today so I can fit them all. I wanted to have my collections all together, so like one shelf each for Ariel, Aurora, Belle and Rapunzel. But Im already out of room. So I think all my Designer Dolls will go together on one shelf, and then each will have their own shelf of misc merch like mugs, classic dolls, vinyls etc. Its taking over!!!



Axlcat said:


> I finally saw _Frozen_ tonight.   What a delightful movie!   I hope we see the release of 17" Elsa and Anna in their other gowns, maybe when the DVD comes out.  Olaf sure is adorable.


I know. After seeing the movie I want to collect Frozen stuff now. I dont have the money or room at the moment. Haha.

2014 looks like it will be a big year for Sleeping Beauty so Im really hoping that we will see a LE Aurora doll. Im going to do everything I can to get a hold of that. Plus a nice Maleficent one Im sure. I would love if they do Maleficent, Aurora, and Prince Philip LE dolls like they did this year for TLM.


----------



## Axlcat

I saw so many Frozen items I wanted to buy, but that happens with every Disney movie, so I've had to learn over the years to be selective.  I know I want to get all the LE dolls eventually, but I can't be that way with all the other merchandise.  

One thing I really wanted was the ornament set and I intended to buy it online, but kept putting it off, usually because I didn't want to buy $75 worth of stuff to get the free shipping.   When I made up my mind to buy it, it was, of course, sold out.    I almost made the mistake of buying it on Ebay at a much higher price, but something told me to check my local store.   The Frozen stuff was so picked over, but they did have the ornaments.  

I'm thinking this is going to be a big year for Sleeping Beauty too.   The only problem is I see them releasing dolls around the same time as the remainder of the Fairytale collection.   What a nightmare!    It would be nice if they offered them when the live-action film comes out, but since the Diamond Edition Blu-ray comes out in October, I have a feeling it will be a repeat of this year with TLM.  Hopefully the Hot Toys Maleficent won't come out until 2015.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I know. I missed out on LE Eric and Ursula because I was trying to get the DFDC dolls at the same time.

It was too many dolls at once at the end of this year.


----------



## Sora321

Hello everyone! 

I'm fairly new to this forum and am a collector as well. Mostly just a Rapunzel collector. I have the LE wedding doll and other merchandise. I also have the LE Ariel doll, and have started into Frozen. 

I just got the Fairytale Rapunzel and Flynn set for Christmas from my wonderful Grandmother, and I wanted to open the case to fix some things. I would really like her sleeve to hang down and there's a piece of hair that's bugging me out. 

Umm, how do the cases open? I tried pulling at the bottom base as that seemed like the only movable part, but I didn't want to break anything. Any help would be great!


----------



## Axlcat

Hi Sora!

There are two plastic tabs on the bottom of the case, one in front and one in back.  You need to press those tabs toward the center and you should hear a popping sound when the acrylic cover is released on each end.  You can then just lift it off.  I might be making it sound easier than it is since sometimes these cases are stubborn, but so far that has worked for me.   Good luck!


----------



## Sora321

Thank you! 

I'll give it try. I'm not used to the cases. I like the boxes better, you can just slide them off.


----------



## Axlcat

Here we go again!  Second wave of LE Anna and Elsa 17" dolls will be available for pre-order (US only) on January 10.   International release will be in March to coincide with the Blu-ray/DVD issue.   This time the edition size is 5000 each, but I expect they will still sell out quickly due to the popularity of the film.   These are must-haves for me.


----------



## keiraliz

I saw Frozen on Christmas Eve, and I've been obsessed with the movie ever since. I'm really kicking myself for not getting the other Elsa and Anna dolls. Oh, well. I'll eventually get them on eBay.

But I'm so excited for these! Elsa is so gorgeous, and Anna is so adorable! Luckily I have some Christmas money I can use to get them. I'm also thinking about getting Anna for my sister even though she doesn't collect these dolls (Anna really reminds me of her). I'd really love for us sisters to have the sisters.


----------



## jennyerin

Axlcat said:


> Here we go again!  Second wave of LE Anna and Elsa 17" dolls will be available for pre-order (US only) on January 10.   International release will be in March to coincide with the Blu-ray/DVD issue.   This time the edition size is 5000 each, but I expect they will still sell out quickly due to the popularity of the film.   These are must-haves for me.



So I have not done any of the doll pre-orders?  How do they work - are they online or in store or?  If they are online, do they start at 3:00am or something like that?  Thanks!


----------



## Axlcat

The online pre-order starts at 12:00 AM PST (that's 3:00 AM if you live on the East Coast so drink lots of coffee if you're not used to staying up late ).  This is early,early Friday morning (January 10).

My advice is to check the Disney Limited Edition Dolls Facebook page for the links to the Disney sale pages rather than just refreshing Disney.com.  The reason is that someone usually posts those links in a couple of minutes after the start of the sale, while the Disney site can take as long as 15 minutes to add them.  This really matters for the dolls that sell out in minutes.  Be sure to be logged in at Disney.com, and it's not a bad idea to have your credit card info already stored there if that's how you will pay. 

Pre-orders are also offered at Disney stores, but not all of them, so you need to call to see if your store will have them.  They go on sale at store opening and are first come, first serve, so you need to line up early.   I have never pre-ordered in a store so I can't tell you how early.  The CM at your store can hopefully give you pointers on that.   The store pre-orders occur after the online, so you at least have another chance.  

Charges made by credit card at stores are immediate, meaning you pay in full at that time.   Online you are charged at time of shipment, but your credit card bank may choose to put a permanent hold on your card until that time.   Bill Me Later puts a temporary hold and then releases it until Disney puts the charge through again when ready to ship.  I strongly recommend you NOT use a bank debit card online since it's possible to get to the point where you give Disney your card info and they will send it through for pre-approval even if the doll is no longer in stock.  This means a 10-day hold will be placed on your bank funds even though you were unable to buy the doll(s).  I know this from personal experience.  Using a credit card with a large balance is preferred.


----------



## jennyerin

Axlcat said:


> The online pre-order starts at 12:00 AM PST (that's 3:00 AM if you live on the East Coast so drink lots of coffee if you're not used to staying up late ).  This is early,early Friday morning (January 10).
> 
> My advice is to check the Disney limited Edition Dolls Facebook page for the links to the Disney sale pages rather than just refreshing Disney.com.  The reason is that someone usually posts those links in a couple of minutes after the start of the sale, while the Disney site can take as long as 15 minutes to add them.  This really matters for the dolls that sell out in minutes.  Be sure to be logged in at Disney.com, and it's not a bad idea to have your credit card info already stored there if that's how you will pay.
> 
> Pre-orders are also offered at Disney stores, but not all of them, so you need to call to see if your store will have them.  They go on sale at store opening and are first come, first serve, so you need to line up early.   I have never pre-ordered in a store so I can't tell you how early.  The CM at your store can hopefully give you pointers on that.   The store pre-orders occur after the online, so you at least have another chance.
> 
> Charges made by credit card at stores are immediate, meaning you pay in full at that time.   Online you are charged at time of shipment, but your credit card bank may choose to put a permanent hold on your card until that time.   Bill Me Later puts a temporary hold and then releases it until Disney puts the charge through again when ready to ship.  I strongly recommend you NOT use a bank debit card online since it's possible to get to the point where you give Disney your card info and they will send it through for pre-approval even if the doll is no longer in stock.  This means a 10-day hold will be placed on your bank funds even though you were unable to buy the doll(s).  I know this from personal experience.  Using a credit card with a large balance is preferred.



Thank you so much for all of the information!  I really appreciate it...


----------



## racechick8293

Axlcat said:


> The online pre-order starts at 12:00 AM PST (that's 3:00 AM if you live on the East Coast so drink lots of coffee if you're not used to staying up late ).  This is early,early Friday morning (January 10).
> 
> My advice is to check the Disney Limited Edition Dolls Facebook page for the links to the Disney sale pages rather than just refreshing Disney.com.  The reason is that someone usually posts those links in a couple of minutes after the start of the sale, while the Disney site can take as long as 15 minutes to add them.  This really matters for the dolls that sell out in minutes.  Be sure to be logged in at Disney.com, and it's not a bad idea to have your credit card info already stored there if that's how you will pay.
> 
> Pre-orders are also offered at Disney stores, but not all of them, so you need to call to see if your store will have them.  They go on sale at store opening and are first come, first serve, so you need to line up early.   I have never pre-ordered in a store so I can't tell you how early.  The CM at your store can hopefully give you pointers on that.   The store pre-orders occur after the online, so you at least have another chance.
> 
> Charges made by credit card at stores are immediate, meaning you pay in full at that time.   Online you are charged at time of shipment, but your credit card bank may choose to put a permanent hold on your card until that time.   Bill Me Later puts a temporary hold and then releases it until Disney puts the charge through again when ready to ship.  I strongly recommend you NOT use a bank debit card online since it's possible to get to the point where you give Disney your card info and they will send it through for pre-approval even if the doll is no longer in stock.  This means a 10-day hold will be placed on your bank funds even though you were unable to buy the doll(s).  I know this from personal experience.  Using a credit card with a large balance is preferred.



Thanks for the information! This is the first release I'll be attempting to buy. My daughter fell in love with Frozen and I just now learned of the first set of LE dolls and wish I had known about the dolls then. These LE dolls are just gorgeous!


----------



## Axlcat

I hope everyone who wanted to buy these dolls online was successful.  It is being reported that both sold out within the first hour.   For those heading to the store in the morning, best of luck!   

Disney.com has the blu-ray available for pre-order and a free lithograph set is included.  I believe these lithograph sets are limited editions and are only offered by Disney, so don't wait too long to order if this is something you really want to own.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

I missed out on the first set of Frozen LE dolls. So I didnt want to miss out these. I debated forever about getting both or just one.

I finally decided to order just Anna. Then hopefully one day I can get Snow Queen Elsa on the secondary market so they match. Since this how they looked for most of the movie and its their iconic looks that you see the most. 

I hope everyone who wanted them were able to get them.

Now just to wait until March. Sigh.


----------



## Cameragirlla

hi Everyone! I've been part of these forums for awhile, but haven't posted much. I was wondering if anyone had an suggestions for forums or websites to check for people looking to trade and sell/want dolls? I missed a few and I'm trying to avoid ebay if possible. 
Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## sassy2000

Cameragirlla said:


> hi Everyone! I've been part of these forums for awhile, but haven't posted much. I was wondering if anyone had an suggestions for forums or websites to check for people looking to trade and sell/want dolls? I missed a few and I'm trying to avoid ebay if possible.
> Thanks so much for any help!



There is a facebook group, Disney Limited Edition Dolls that will help you.


----------

